# 1500$ budget i5 6600k AMD RX 480 Please advise



## Cvrk (Aug 14, 2016)

I finally saved some money and it is time to say goodbye to my old computer. The Phenom X4 840 has served me well.
About one month ago i have purchased the Samsung S24E370D monitor with FreeSync . I was always set on amd . Cuz their cheaper. However i don't ever wanna look at a amd cpu again. I had enough.

What i need: *3 years future proof gaming pc for 1080p .*
I have a 1080p smart TV,that still delivers great image & and now a new freesync 1080p monitor.

The list of components i consider buying in the next days or weeks (i' not in a hurry)
_Motherboard MSI H170 GAMING M3 Socket 1151_ . Because the msi mobo B150 M3 is 10$ cheaper The only difference on paper is PnP and  BIOS 128 Mb Flash ROM. Do i need these things. Not really. But its only 10$ for a higher cipset. I read many reviews and comparisons between LAN Killer E2400 vs Intel i219-v. I chose Killer.
http://goo.gl/RrVwBF
_CPU Intel Skylake i5 6600k_ . Because my cousin just got the i5 6500 3,2 . I get to pay 17$ more for the 6600k , and i will gladly do so.
_RAM Corsair 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 CL16 2400 MHz Vengeance LPX_ . Because 8 gb for me is enough but 16 is cheap even for my budget so why not. 32 is absolutely too much.
_CPU Cooling be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 _ . I look at this as an overkill. I do not intend to OC the cpu. But i want a very quite PC. A cheaper cooling would do.
_Case Be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window MiddleTower_ http://goo.gl/Ji5O6E or _Corsair Carbide Quiet 400Q_ http://goo.gl/c2LFUf
_ PSU Corsair RMi Series RM750i 750W, 80 PLUS Gold_ . I am a bit afraid that this might be a bit overkill and there many reviews telling the corsairs tend to have coil noise. I want gold cert and i think i need 700W but i could go with something cheaper.
For now i will postpone buying a ssd. I think the ssd is a some how a trifle. But i was considering the _Intel 535 Series, 240GB, 2.5'', SATA III_
Graphics card: not out yet. The reason why i haven't bought my pc yet. And also i wanna buy the card and test it first for 1 week or more on this pc to see with my own eyes just how much of a bottleneck for cpu can be. I am convinced 99% i need the _AMD Asus Strix RX 480_ . Not only that its amd, but it's budget....and i just fell in love with it the Polaris 10 XT. I have to have this card!

Note: I do not intend to overclock this pc what so ever! It has to be dead silent. Capable of running 1080p now and in the future of 2-3 years with high-medium settings.

Give me your impressions . Tell me what i need to get (to improve). My budget right now is 1500$. It's impossible for me to go over this budget.
I also feel that 1500$ is a  bit to much considering i don't need more than 1080p and i don't need crazy performance. I am the type of person that runs the operating system as stripped to the bone as possible and when in game i shut down all other app's just to get best performance without stressing my pc .


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 15, 2016)

The build looks great, some good choices from what I can see. I'm a liitle jealous.  I see you've decided on one of my favorite cases: Plenty of room, quiet, and with great airflow. Even very useful inside. You could do alot worse.

My only question is what made you decide on the ASUS 480? Surely there are AIB models that have been scored better in reviews?

I don't question your choice of H170 at all over B150. With MSI at least, those H170 models are usually of same build quality as the Z models, with better VRM heatsinks as well.

I'm looking forward to your build and hopefully you'll keep updated when there is progress!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 15, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> My only question is what made you decide on the ASUS 480? Surely there are AIB models that have been scored better in reviews?


this


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 15, 2016)

Be Quiet! Silent base 600 window, excellent choice, I have one myself 

I don't know if you would still be able to play the latest games over 3 years from now at 60fps with an RX480.


----------



## azngreentea01 (Aug 15, 2016)

This is my preferred build.

http://pcpartpicker.com/list/vWTDcc = $1460


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 15, 2016)

azngreentea01 said:


> This is my preferred build.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/list/vWTDcc


Did someone ask what build you want, or are you suggesting that to the OP?


----------



## azngreentea01 (Aug 15, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Did someone ask what build you want, or are you suggesting that to the OP?


 suggesting.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 15, 2016)

Could go with a 500w psu and a gtx 1070. Also pair a 120/240gb ssd with a 1tb hdd and probably still be under budget.

If you think a rx480 is going to use all them watts then lemme tell you my two 780's and 4790k won't pull more than 650w.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 15, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Could go with a 500w psu and a gtx 1070. Also pair a 120/240gb ssd with a 1tb hdd and probably still be under budget.
> 
> If you think a rx480 is going to use all them watts then lemme tell you my two 780's and 4790k won't pull more than 650w.



He has a freesync panel. Nvidia is not an option.


----------



## FYFI13 (Aug 15, 2016)

azngreentea01 said:


> This is my preferred build.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/list/vWTDcc = $1460


This^^^

If OP wants "3 year future proof gaming PC" then this is the way to go. Why?

Z170 chipset. After couple of years you'll be able to overclock your processor instead of buying new one.
250 + 500GB SSDs for your operating system and games. You'll love it.
GTX 1070! It should be still "OK" for gaming in 3 years. I can't tell you same about RX 480 which is pretty much equal to previous gen GTX 970. If i were you, I'd go for GTX 1070 (even knowing you have Freesync monitor).


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 15, 2016)

The thing is, I don't think the OP can shop at NewEgg or any other US online store, 
he lives in Romania, Europe where also the prices are higher.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 15, 2016)

FYFI13 said:


> This^^^
> 
> If OP wants "3 year future proof gaming PC" then this is the way to go. Why?
> 
> ...


crossfire RX 480 are also an option  2 of those would be pretty overkill for 1080P gaming, even in a cpl years with a few reduced settings depending on how games progress over the same time period.


----------



## medi01 (Aug 15, 2016)

Puzzled by the HDD choices.
3 of them?
2 of them SSD?
Non SSD one is only 1Tb?
Yikes.


Anyhow, with that kind of budget, if FreeSync is important, I'd suggest either waiting for Vega (should come in the next 2 quarters @Lisa Lu) or pick up 390(x)/Fury, which are dirt cheap these days.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> The thing is, I don't think the OP can shop at NewEgg or any other US online store,
> he lives in Romania, Europe where also the prices are higher.


There you have it. 


FYFI13 said:


> My only question is what made you decide on the ASUS 480? Surely there are AIB models that have been scored better in reviews?


The new not even out yet asus stris rx 480 using the polaris 10 xt is the the sweetest of all sweet sports for me. What could i get, considering for me amd is the only option ? The R9 390X. It's so incredible expensive, and it is an old cipset. The RX is brand new. Surely there are many advantages in future software optimizations both from amd drivers and  games for a new cipset. There are not many cards to chose from when limited to just amd . 



Toothless said:


> Could go with a 500w psu and a gtx 1070. Also pair a 120/240gb ssd with a 1tb hdd and probably still be under budget.


I have been thinking a lot about the psu. that 750w corsair gold is kinda expensive. It has been announced that the rx 480 will need a 500W psu. So a 650W gold psu might be the best choice for me . However all the Corsair 600W-650-700W models have trouble with coil noise. Please corect me if i am wrong. 

What other 650W psu do you guys recommend ?


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 15, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> What other 650W psu do you guys recommend ?



http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 15, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> The new not even out yet asus stris rx 480 using the polaris 10 xt is the the sweetest of all sweet sports for me. What could i get, considering for me amd is the only option ? The R9 390X. It's so incredible expensive, and it is an old cipset. The RX is brand new. Surely there are many advantages in future software optimizations both from amd drivers and games for a new cipset. There are not many cards to chose from when limited to just amd .



So basically because the ASUS version of the 480 is the only one out so far that you are able to buy, correct?


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 15, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> So basically because the ASUS version of the 480 is the only one out so far that you are able to buy, correct?


I don't know what you mean ?
The asus strix version is not out yet. The Sapphire and the Gigabyte versions are. I am still waiting for the asus. The price range should be similar.
The Asus Strix was impressive for me in all the cards they made. I love their low noise and low temps. I think the Strix editions are a success


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 15, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> I don't know what you mean ?
> The asus strix version is not out yet. The Sapphire and the Gigabyte versions are. I am still waiting for the asus. The price range should be similar.



LOL, just hit me in the ears , I was confused.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply


Man those be Quite psu are expensive...... i am taking them in consideration. Might have to give up on the SSD. And i will gladly do so for a very good psu. The ssd will come next year.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> Man those be Quite psu are expensive...... i am taking them in consideration. Might have to give up on the SSD. And i will gladly do so for a very good psu. The ssd will come next year.


OR you can buy like a 256 gb ssd for your os and a few programs and a 2tb or larger hdd for your games. That's how I have my rigs setup and it does great.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 15, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> The build looks great, some good choices from what I can see. I'm a liitle jealous.  I see you've decided on one of my favorite cases: Plenty of room, quiet, and with great airflow. Even very useful inside. You could do alot worse.
> 
> My only question is what made you decide on the ASUS 480? Surely there are AIB models that have been scored better in reviews?
> 
> ...



This^



FYFI13 said:


> This^^^
> 
> If OP wants "3 year future proof gaming PC" then this is the way to go. Why?
> 
> ...



And this^

I always build my gaming PC with a quality 750w PSU in case i go CF\SLI, typically a Seasonic.
Shame you cannot get a SSD now but it does make a nice difference. 

Get a SSD or 2 at a later time when possible this way will leave the system up-gradable later for SLI\CF


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Aug 15, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> I love their low noise and low temps.


That's not how their RX480 works. MSI offers an overall better option - 2 fans, a lot quieter while being only slightly hotter. PowerColor and Sapphire's RX480 are supposed to be better as well but I haven't seen any of those in the wild, yet.

If you want something that would last at least 3 years at 1080p, you should seriously consider GTX1060/1070: even though they do not support Freesync they offer greater performance and, therefore, longevity.


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 15, 2016)

*CPU / MoBo*
Since you've already settled on the i5-6600K, how come you're not picking up a Z170 board? With the CPU-cooler you've chosen you could easily overclock said CPU while still keeping your system quiet.
*GPU*
How much is MSI's RX 480 Gaming X in Romania? From all the reviews I've read this seems to be the best 480 so far. The Sapphire RX 470 Nitro+ 8GB might be also worth a look (depending on price).
*Case*
Even though I love bequiet! (their fans and PSUs are top notch), I'd pick the Corsair Carbide 400Q. But since both cases are very good, simply pick which one you like better aesthetically.
*Storage*
Buy an SSD now! And a HDD or another SSD later down the raod...


----------



## trog100 (Aug 15, 2016)

dont skimp on the PSU.. have some spare for a another 480 card (C/F) at a later date.. 

trog


----------



## Toothless (Aug 15, 2016)

trog100 said:


> dont skimp on the PSU.. have some spare for a another 480 card (C/F) at a later date..
> 
> trog


If he wants quiet, an xfire config won't keep the noise down and maybe he won't want to xfire later? Single card configs will always be the way to go.


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (Aug 15, 2016)

You can easily play any game at high settings for next 3years+ with this build.
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($319.99 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H55 57.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler  ($49.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z170-A ATX LGA1151 Motherboard  ($137.98 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory  ($86.92 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Sandisk Z400s 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive  ($64.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($47.49 @ OutletPC)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 1080 8GB Video Card  ($629.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Corsair 300R ATX Mid Tower Case  ($69.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply  ($99.79 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $1507.13
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-08-15 11:45 EDT-0400_


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 15, 2016)

US store recommendations are useless, calm down. We have have everything on average by a third more expensive!


----------



## peche (Aug 15, 2016)

i rather *this one*, lowered or replaced  video card quality _{a quite great GTX 1070}_ but added on UPS for extra care! also replaced ugly looking air cooler for a AIO water cooler, _[i just dont like bigger air coolers, ]

_

Regards,


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 15, 2016)

peche said:


> i rather *this one*, lowered or replaced  video card quality _{a quite great GTX 1070}_ but added on UPS for extra care! also replaced ugly looking air cooler for a AIO water cooler, _[i just dont like bigger air coolers, ]
> 
> _
> 
> Regards,


PC partpicker has USA pricing and its already been stated that he cant order from North America.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 15, 2016)

Your recommendations are dope mates. 

My thoughts. Don't even think on skipping SSD. 256GB is enough.

Look at some cheaper Fractal Define S cases, they are common in EU. Remember to count the fans. Each quality 140mm fan costs around 10-15euro. Count them and then compare with other case price.

PSU? Even 650W should be fine. Some Corsair RMx series?

I would go for Z170 chipset, greater resell value.

Go for Polaris. But... usually they are sold out here. It may complicate things.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 15, 2016)

VR PC-BUILD said:


> You can easily play any game at high settings for next 3years+ with this build.
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($319.99 @ Newegg)
> ...


An i7 and the 1080? Huge waste of money. The i5 and 480 is more than enough for 1080p.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 15, 2016)

Toothless said:


> If he wants quiet, an xfire config won't keep the noise down and maybe he won't want to xfire later? Single card configs will always be the way to go.


a huge YES! Love people who respect single card builds! It's a waste of money. I'll sell the Rx 480 for nothing and get a new card in 3 years than go with crossfire. 2 cards is never an option for me even if i had the money.


ZeppMan217 said:


> That's not how their RX480 works. MSI offers an overall better option - 2 fans, a lot quieter while being only slightly hotter. PowerColor and Sapphire's RX480 are supposed to be better as well but I haven't seen any of those in the wild, yet.
> 
> If you want something that would last at least 3 years at 1080p, you should seriously consider GTX1060/1070: even though they do not support Freesync they offer greater performance and, therefore, longevity.


Yes i have read this review and the MSI review. Here on TPU the asus has 9.1 scroe vs msi 9.4 Editors Choice .



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> OR you can buy like a 256 gb ssd for your os and a few programs and a 2tb or larger hdd for your games. That's how I have my rigs setup and it does great.


This makes so much sense. I 100% agree. But right now, if i go with the be! quite PSU no money for ssd. I am considering the msi rx 480....it just looks so ugly  .....but if it's more quite. i don't know


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 15, 2016)

I personally use a 120gb ssd for OS and a 240gb ssd for my most played games and then a 1 tb for everything else.   Also have a 500gb external fir music


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 15, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> I finally saved some money and it is time to say goodbye to my old computer. The Phenom X4 840 has served me well.
> About one month ago i have purchased the Samsung S24E370D monitor with FreeSync . I was always set on amd . Cuz their cheaper. However i don't ever wanna look at a amd cpu again. I had enough.
> 
> What i need: *3 years future proof gaming pc for 1080p .*
> ...



For PSU might I recommend mine, the EVGA 750GQ also a 750 gold with good reviews and no coil whine for me. It also tends to be ~20$ cheaper. 

might then be able to get a bit faster memory. 2400 was good for ddr3, but its rather slow for ddr4. For ssd if you can find a crucial M550 they should be cheaper now that new models are out and as far as my experiences have been with 300+ of them in an enterprise environment they're bullet proof. 

Other than that its pretty solid. The main components will easily last 3+ years, though the video card might be a skosh slow after the 2nd year. I'd imagine another 200$ card of whatever's out at that point would do ya though.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 15, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> I finally saved some money and it is time to say goodbye to my old computer. The Phenom X4 840 has served me well.
> About one month ago i have purchased the Samsung S24E370D monitor with FreeSync . I was always set on amd . Cuz their cheaper. However i don't ever wanna look at a amd cpu again. I had enough.
> 
> What i need: *3 years future proof gaming pc for 1080p .*
> ...




You need to wait for the RX 490 or 490x, honestly, with a $1500 budget you can easily build a rig around a higher end gpu for that budget...  side note your 4k freesync laptop would handle a 490 better as well when they come out, I know you said 1080p... but come on man... you could easily have a rig to handle that 4k freesync if you just wait for 490 lol


----------



## Toothless (Aug 15, 2016)

lynx29 said:


> You need to wait for the RX 490 or 490x, honestly, with a $1500 budget you can easily build a rig around a higher end gpu for that budget...  side note your 4k freesync laptop would handle a 490 better as well when they come out, I know you said 1080p... but come on man... you could easily have a rig to handle that 4k freesync if you just wait for 490 lol


And if he doesn't want to spend that much? Not everyone wants to spend a load of cash on a rig. 

Just because he can doesn't mean he has to.


----------



## trog100 (Aug 16, 2016)

Toothless said:


> If he wants quiet, an xfire config won't keep the noise down and maybe he won't want to xfire later? Single card configs will always be the way to go.



for three year future proofing that single card config you mention aint a 480.. but if it aint another one could always be added as and when.. now if that single card config was a  real high end card your comment could well be right.. but with a single 480 in mind its maybe wrong.. 

trog


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 16, 2016)

Toothless said:


> And if he doesn't want to spend that much? Not everyone wants to spend a load of cash on a rig.
> 
> Just because he can doesn't mean he has to.



Why say you have a $1500 budget then... that implies thats what the people you are asking have to work with, and he has a gorgeous 4k freesync IPS monitor... if he just waits it out he could easily use that $1500 budget he gave us to build a rig around that rx 490 when it comes out and play his games with freesync 4k easily enough (and he wont need max settings cause 4k at 24" will be gorgeous and require no AA, and shadows on medium also never hurts most games)  its his life though man, meh w.e


----------



## Toothless (Aug 16, 2016)

trog100 said:


> for three year future proofing that single card config you mention aint a 480.. but if it aint another one could always be added as and when.. now if that single card config was a  real high end card your comment could well be right.. but with a single 480 in mind its maybe wrong..
> 
> trog


Future proofing doesn't exist with anything hardware related. Maybe you follow "ignore the truth" too much from your sig.



lynx29 said:


> Why say you have a $1500 budget then... that implies thats what the people you are asking have to work with, and he has a gorgeous 4k freesync IPS monitor... if he just waits it out he could easily use that $1500 budget he gave us to build a rig around that rx 490 when it comes out and play his games with freesync 4k easily enough (and he wont need max settings cause 4k at 24" will be gorgeous and require no AA, and shadows on medium also never hurts most games)  its his life though man, meh w.e


And you think a 490 is going to play 4k? OP wants something to run 1080p, not 4k.


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 16, 2016)

lynx29 said:


> Why say you have a $1500 budget then... that implies thats what the people you are asking have to work with, and he has a gorgeous 4k freesync IPS monitor... if he just waits it out he could easily use that $1500 budget he gave us to build a rig around that rx 490 when it comes out and play his games with freesync 4k easily enough (and he wont need max settings cause 4k at 24" will be gorgeous and require no AA, and shadows on medium also never hurts most games)  its his life though man, meh w.e


$1500 is the maximum amount of money he is willing to spend. If he can achieve his goal with less, why not? He can put the savings towards his next GPU upgrade instead.
And nowhere did he mention a 4k panel. The Samsung S24E370D is a Full HD panel.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 16, 2016)

Rule of thumb for gaming systems

- 50% of budget on GPU
- 20-25% on CPU
- 25-30% on the rest

Works for any budget


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 16, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> Rule of thumb for gaming systems
> 
> - 50% of budget on GPU
> - 20-25% on CPU
> ...


I must have fucked up then ...




Imho that's too much emphasis on the GPU. A GPU is the component you're most likely to upgrade the soonest. That's why I usually shoot for upper midrange cards instead of enthusiast/highend. But I guess it all depends on how much you value perf/$...

Anyways, the OP has a Freesync monitor and apart from the Fury (X) and the RX 480/470 there's not much to choose from. As mentioned earlier, I'd suggest the MSI RX 480 Gaming X or the Sapphire RX 470 Nitro+ 8GB for now.


----------



## trog100 (Aug 16, 2016)

threads like this never make much sense unless something is obviously wrong.. in this case it isnt.. i must remind myself to keep out of them.. 

trog


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 16, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> I must have fucked up then ...
> 
> View attachment 77929
> 
> ...



Of course you can choose differently depending on upgrade plans. But with a lower budget, that automatically puts you below the highest price point in GPU. If you have a larger budget that fits 50% into top end GPU cost, then it's probably worth investing in the top end anyway, because otherwise you'd end up with a gaming system that performs below par for the budget spent on it. Either way, you'd end up with a similar percentage and cheaper systems would never fit the expensive GPU.

With what you linked, that is hardly cost-effective with 230 bucks spent on case alone and pairing an i7 with a 1070 doesn't make much sense for gaming either. You could've fitted a 1080 with an i5, or upped the budget by 100 bucks and get 1080+i7 for that with a cheaper, but still very rigid and decent case at half the cost. That is a very limited price premium on the total budget for at least 20-30% more gaming performance right there. And even with an i5, the system will have a hard time ever being CPU-bound in games. I'm still running Ivy's i5 and have yet to see my CPU cap out, with a few hundred mhz of OC headroom to spare. The only games that want more CPU are single threaded and old and running over 100 fps already.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 16, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> View attachment 77929
> Anyways, the OP has a Freesync monitor and apart from the Fury (X) and the RX 480/470 there's not much to choose from. As mentioned earlier, I'd suggest the MSI RX 480 Gaming X or the Sapphire RX 470 Nitro+ 8GB for now.


I am a bit afraid to go with the 470 as much as i want. I see in tests the 480 does not really achieve 60 fps (all the time). Sure the tests are ridiculous at times. In witcher 3 just disable hairworks and you got 10 fps more in an instance & 16x multisampling'is to much.

Many people think a gpu is no big deal. But for me it is, and i am not the only one. I will buy a gpu now and stick with it for many years. Just tweak the settings (from ultra shadowns - medium etc) and in 4 years i think 30 fps is reasonable with RX 480.
I don't do competitive gaming. Just enjoy a single player story, or multiplayer in lan parties and steam. For me 30 fps was always fine.

Thinking that in a short while i will play Witcher 3 in freesync with 60 fps is a dream come true!

P.S. I will gladly get 8 gb RAM instead of 16 just ro reduce the cost. 16 is to much for what i do with this computer.


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 16, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> With what you linked, that is hardly cost-effective with 230 bucks spent on case alone and pairing an i7 with a 1070 doesn't make much sense for gaming either. You could've fitted a 1080 with an i5, or upped the budget by 100 bucks and get 1080+i7 for that with a cheaper, but still very rigid and decent case at half the cost. That is a very limited price premium on the total budget for at least 20-30% more gaming performance right there.


 An i7 with a 1070 makes perfect sense. The Z170 chipset will probably not see a more powerful CPU than the 6700K. And while an i5 might be more than adequate now, I'm inclined to believe it won't keep up with an i7 in 2-3 years time. But I don't plan on upgrading the MoBo and CPU that soon. You suggest buying a 1080 instead of a 1070. 25% more fps for 62% more €... I'd rather spend the 300€ I'll save towards the next GPU upgrade which I plan on upgrading in 2-3 years time - something that won't require the purchase of a new MoBo unlike the CPU upgrade at that time would. 





Vayra86 said:


> And even with an i5, the system will have a hard time ever being CPU-bound in games. I'm still running Ivy's i5 and have yet to see my CPU cap out, with a few hundred mhz of OC headroom to spare. The only games that want more CPU are single threaded and old and running over 100 fps already.


True nowadays. Let's talk in 3 years again, shall we?


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (Aug 16, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> Rule of thumb for gaming systems
> 
> - 50% of budget on GPU
> - 20-25% on CPU
> ...


In that case my above build makes sense


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 16, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> Rule of thumb for gaming systems
> 
> - 50% of budget on GPU
> - 20-25% on CPU
> ...



Well my system costs 1812 Euros, the GPU was 519 Euros.


----------



## 64K (Aug 16, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> I am a bit afraid to go with the 470 as much as i want. I see in tests the 480 does not really achieve 60 fps (all the time). Sure the tests are ridiculous at times. In witcher 3 just disable hairworks and you got 10 fps more in an instance & 16x multisampling'is to much.
> 
> Many people think a gpu is no big deal. But for me it is, and i am not the only one. I will buy a gpu now and stick with it for many years. Just tweak the settings (from ultra shadowns - medium etc) and in 4 years i think 30 fps is reasonable with RX 480.
> I don't do competitive gaming. Just enjoy a single player story, or multiplayer in lan parties and steam. For me 30 fps was always fine.
> ...



Check out the reviews here for cards. W1zzard turns off hair works in Witcher 3 and he used to use 4X AA and put that in the performance slides for 1080p. He does say that he uses AA but I don't know if it's still 4X AA. Send him a PM and ask. Other than that in every "Test Settings" page for card reviews he says he uses highest settings unless otherwise noted.

A RX 480 is a nice 1080p GPU. A 1070 is of course a good bit better. Buy whatever fits your budget but foretelling what will be needed 3 or 4 years down the road is beyond me.

One things for certain. Even if you choose the lower priced RX 480 it will still be a major upgrade from that HD 5670 in your specs.


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (Aug 16, 2016)

If you want future proof build which should run all the games at high to very high settings with playable fps I would recommend i7-6700K and GTX 1080 combo. For example i7-4790K and GTX 980 combo which was 2 year back launch is still performing great with new titles at high to very high or ultra settings and will surely perform great for a year or more. 
A rig that could run any game which is launched at medium to very high setting and attain 60+fps at opted resolution for nearly 4 or more years without requirement of major upgrade is a future proof rig.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 16, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> An i7 with a 1070 makes perfect sense. The Z170 chipset will probably not see a more powerful CPU than the 6700K. And while an i5 might be more than adequate now, I'm inclined to believe it won't keep up with an i7 in 2-3 years time. But I don't plan on upgrading the MoBo and CPU that soon. You suggest buying a 1080 instead of a 1070. 25% more fps for 62% more €... I'd rather spend the 300€ I'll save towards the next GPU upgrade which I plan on upgrading in 2-3 years time - something that won't require the purchase of a new MoBo unlike the CPU upgrade at that time would. True nowadays. Let's talk in 3 years again, shall we?



We've seen this sentiment in the past ten (!) + years and I've probably been reading it as long as I've been building systems. And to this day, it has been proven untrue. People are still gaming very much close to 95-100% efficiency on an i7 920, or a Sandy Bridge CPU. The i7 Skylake today offers at best 2-4% perf gain on the top end cards compared to a four year old i7.

So... only reason I would pick i7 for gaming rigs is non-overclockable and with higher clocks out of the box. Not for the HT. Either way it is not a cost-effective CPU for gaming and it never really will be, at best in a very select handful of titles that are not console ports but heavily PC optimized and hard to run... and I honestly can't think of any game title that applies to that today.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 16, 2016)

VR PC-BUILD said:


> If you want future proof build which should run all the games at high to very high settings with playable fps I would recommend i7-6700K and GTX 1080 combo. For example i7-4790K and GTX 980 combo which was 2 year back launch is still performing great with new titles at high to very high or ultra settings and will surely perform great for a year or more.
> A rig that could run any game which is launched at medium to very high setting and attain 60+fps at opted resolution for nearly 4 or more years without requirement of major upgrade is a future proof rig.


Can you stop, seriously.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 16, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Can you stop, seriously.



Waiting for a nice video again from him...


----------



## dyonoctis (Aug 16, 2016)

It's true that the RX 480 seems odd for a long time gaming system, but:

Price in Europe are crazy. Asus is super overpriced in Europe, but the op like this brand.
we are apparently going to stay on 14nm for a while, Navi coming out in 2018 will be in 14nm, we are not going to see 10 or 7 nm for a while.
Following up n°2: my R9 270x can still put a good fight in high/medium setting of recent games. 46 fps average in Rise of the Tomb raider high at 1080p. This chip is 5 years old.
Vega is faaarrrrr away, waiting so long when you don't have a decent gpu to begin with, is hard.
However, unless Asus fixed the fan profile of their RX 480 strixx, The Msi gaming is better. The 39 db of the asus isn't that bad, but it's still way more noisy than the 31 db of the msi. You'll have to tweak the fan if you want silence.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 16, 2016)

The only issue i have with Asus is their horrid customer service, though its not as bad as TigerDirect.


----------



## SithLord (Aug 16, 2016)

VR PC-BUILD said:


> You can easily play any game at high settings for next 3years+ with this build.
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($319.99 @ Newegg)
> ...


no offence but i LOLed when i saw your recomendation. 6700k with a 1080 for a $1500 budget build? sure those are great parts (keep in mind that where OP is from that's not a $1500 build) an h55? on a top tier OC CPU? is there some inside joke i'm missing?


----------



## Toothless (Aug 16, 2016)

SithLord said:


> no offence but i LOLed when i saw your recomendation. 6700k with a 1080 for a $1500 budget build? sure those are great parts (keep in mind that where OP is from that's not a $1500 build) an h55? on a top tier OC CPU? is there some inside joke i'm missing?


He's not joking, sadly. This is the second time he's posted an i7/1080 build while not contributing anything to the thread within bounds to what the OP wants.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 16, 2016)

SithLord said:


> no offence but i LOLed when i saw your recomendation. 6700k with a 1080 for a $1500 budget build? sure those are great parts (keep in mind that where OP is from that's not a $1500 build) an h55? on a top tier OC CPU? is there some inside joke i'm missing?



Considering he already moved away from X99 for gaming systems I'd say he's making good progress


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 16, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> We've seen this sentiment in the past ten (!) + years and I've probably been reading it as long as I've been building systems. And to this day, it has been proven untrue. People are still gaming very much close to 95-100% efficiency on an i7 920, or a Sandy Bridge CPU. The i7 Skylake today offers at best 2-4% perf gain on the top end cards compared to a four year old i7.
> 
> So... only reason I would pick i7 for gaming rigs is non-overclockable and with higher clocks out of the box. Not for the HT. Either way it is not a cost-effective CPU for gaming and it never really will be, at best in a very select handful of titles that are not console ports but heavily PC optimized and hard to run... and I honestly can't think of any game title that applies to that today.


Nothing to argue about. But I usually build PCs that shall last more than 3 years. And I firmly believe (noone knows for certain) that we will see greater adoption of multicore use until then. Parallelism seems inevitable because raising the clock speeds/ipc will only lead us thus far.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 16, 2016)

I think that VR guy is a member that used to post strikingly similar, random and clueless builds with vids, at my home site...

Yan West, is that you??


----------



## peche (Aug 16, 2016)

"K" intel i5, +z170 board + 16GB Ram + GTX 1060/1070  + SSD + HDD + UPS +great PSU and Case, all it a day, pretty much future proof, also great for working / gaming / everyday use, also will be less than $1500...

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 16, 2016)

peche said:


> "K" intel i5, +z170 board + 16GB Ram + GTX 1060/1070  + SSD + HDD + UPS +great PSU and Case, all it a day, pretty much future proof, also great for working / gaming / everyday use, also will be less than $1500...
> 
> Regards,



Not so sure with the prices in Europe, my rig was 1812 Euros or 2042 USD...


----------



## Toothless (Aug 16, 2016)

peche said:


> "K" intel i5, +z170 board + 16GB Ram + GTX 1060/1070  + SSD + HDD + UPS +great PSU and Case, all it a day, pretty much future proof, also great for working / gaming / everyday use, also will be less than $1500...
> 
> Regards,


No such thing as future proof. While i agree on the part choices OP probably wants to stick with the 480.

UPS probably isn't needed.


----------



## peche (Aug 16, 2016)

Toothless said:


> UPS probably isn't needed.


its is needed ....always..


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 16, 2016)

@Cvrk do you have a link(s) from where you will buy the computer hardware?


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 16, 2016)

peche said:


> its is needed ....always..


ORLY?

Never had one. Ever. 25 years of computing...never. It is optional. Now if you have frequent brown outs or power outages or you voltage is wonky, then grab one...however, NEED is FAR from the truth.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 16, 2016)

dyonoctis said:


> However, unless Asus fixed the fan profile of their RX 480 strixx, The Msi gaming is better. The 39 db of the asus isn't that bad, but it's still way more noisy than the 31 db of the msi. You'll have to tweak the fan if you want silence.


I don't think their gonna fix anything. Sure i'm not gonna hit buy until i see a few reviews on youtube .
I really trust Asus Strix. I think they deliver every time. And there is one more thing. The MSI sucks away to much watts & a bit more hot. I keep the quite,at a cost of watts and a hot gpu (not to mention it's ugly)


P4-630 said:


> @Cvrk do you have a link(s) from where you will buy the computer hardware?


I provided at the begging of the thread. http://www.emag.ro/  This is the main place. Even tho you can not find BeQuite PSU, be Quite Case and a few more.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 16, 2016)

peche said:


> its is needed ....always..




Depends where you live.
We dont need them in the UK.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 16, 2016)

peche said:


> its is needed ....always..


 Haha! If i had money for UPS, i would for Gsync , for 2 graphic cards ,for water cooling , for i7's etc . Nah, it may be needed but UPS is not in my budget.


----------



## SithLord (Aug 16, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> I finally saved some money and it is time to say goodbye to my old computer. The Phenom X4 840 has served me well.
> About one month ago i have purchased the Samsung S24E370D monitor with FreeSync . I was always set on amd . Cuz their cheaper. However i don't ever wanna look at a amd cpu again. I had enough.
> 
> What i need: *3 years future proof gaming pc for 1080p .*
> ...



Honestly, for what you want this will do fine. you've covered all the bases (good PSU, 16gb ram, aftermarket cooler). if you can find a good deal on a z170 motherboard, you *could* overclock the 6600k a couple years down when you see a performance drop, furthering the life of your system. If not, you could probably save a few dollars switching to a 6600 non-k.  for that cooler, there is this review: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/beQuiet/Shadow_Rock_2/9.html seems to have trouble with ram clearance but mentions the vengance sticks will work so your covered there. as for cases, refer to these reviews: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/Carbide_400Q/6.html & https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/beQuiet/Silent_Base_600/6.html I have never used these cases so i cannot speak for them, and cases usually boil down to personal preference and hardware compatability anyways. postponing the ssd is fine, as long as you have a reliable HDD for now, but I would get one asap, you will really see the difference and will never go back to HDD-only systems 

*Edit* i forgot to mention the GPU... You wont have to worry about the CPU being a bottleneck with the 480. I'm sure the AMD Asus Strix RX 480 and i5 6600(k) will do rather nicely. 

hope this helps a little


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 16, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> I don't think their gonna fix anything. Sure i'm not gonna hit buy until i see a few reviews on youtube .
> I really trust Asus Strix. I think they deliver every time. And there is one more thing. The MSI sucks away to much watts & a bit more hot. I keep the quite,at a cost of watts and a hot gpu (not to mention it's ugly)
> 
> I provided at the begging of the thread. http://www.emag.ro/  This is the main place. Even tho you can not find BeQuite PSU, be Quite Case and a few more.



So your budget is 6000 LEI.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 16, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> So your budget is 6000 LEI.


5500 lei would be more likely and realistic. Yes i can pus to 6000....i don't really want to. 
I just noticed! @P4-630 you have ONLY a 500W PSU! This is amazing! Why do i need a 750....i wonder ? I did the math. and i guess i am crazy. I thought 650 is nice...but i noticed the prices on the Corsairs and ....a well.... I should be fine with a bequite 600W ? than

And btw @P4-630 if you wanna build a rig using just that website that i provided, it's gonna fail. Like i said....they have limited parts. I will buy from there the motherboard, CPU, RAM, CPU cooling (maybe)....and the gpu & maybe the SSD.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 16, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> 5500 lei would be more likely and realistic. Yes i can pus to 6000....i don't really want to.
> I just noticed! @P4-630 you have ONLY a 500W PSU! This is amazing! Why do i need a 750....i wonder ? I did the math. and i guess i am crazy. I thought 650 is nice...but i noticed the prices on the Corsairs and ....a well.... I should be fine with a bequite 600W ? than
> 
> And btw @P4-630 if you wanna build a rig using just that website that i provided, it's gonna fail. Like i said....they have limited parts. I will buy from there the motherboard, CPU, RAM, CPU cooling (maybe)....and the gpu & maybe the SSD.



Yeah 500W was good enough for my system, I won't do SLI.

If you want to buy another RX480 in the future, just keep that in mind when buying a PSU.

I used this PSU calulator BTW : http://www.bequiet.com/en/psucalculator


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 16, 2016)

You don't need a 650/650W GPU for this build. That was mentioned to you already.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 16, 2016)

Decided.
I will wait on buying the psu. I have a 600w bronze corsair cx. will see how good this goes. everybody says the cx is a low end bad psu. The computer ain't gonna blow up. Will put my money in a ssd ,will just wait and see how the CX can handle all of this. Sure, definitely not a perm solution. I need a gold cert psu by the end of this year.

Question:
The motherboard only goes up to 2133 ram. If i get the 2400 MHz CL16 it's a waste of money ?


----------



## Toothless (Aug 16, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> Decided.
> I will wait on buying the psu. I have a 600w bronze corsair cx. will see how good this goes. everybody says the cx is a low end bad psu. The computer ain't gonna blow up. Will put my money in a ssd ,will just wait and see how the CX can handle all of this. Sure, definitely not a perm solution. I need a gold cert psu by the end of this year.
> 
> Question:
> The motherboard only goes up to 2133 ram. If i get the 2400 MHz CL16 it's a waste of money ?


Might not officially support 2400 but you can overclock to 2400. The difference between the two speeds is next to nothing in a normal situation i can imagine.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 16, 2016)

The mobo i wanted is no longer available and it will never be at the store where i buy my parts. I wanted the MSI H170 M3 with Killer LAN.
All i have to choose from now is the H170A Gaming pro with Intel I219-V lan. Also this one has USB 3.1 Gen2 (SuperSpeed USB 10Gbps) - not that i actually care. And RGB Led, since i will get a window case (for vanity ).
The difference in reviews is next to nothing compared between the 2 lans. Still i wanted the Killer cuz i think it's better.

Should i go the extra mile and try to get the mobo with killer lan ? Or stick with whats available , meaning the H170A intel lan.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 16, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> The mobo i wanted is no longer available and it will never be at the store where i buy my parts. I wanted the MSI H170 M3 with Killer LAN.
> All i have to choose from now is the H170A Gaming pro with Intel I219-V lan. Also this one has USB 3.1 Gen2 (SuperSpeed USB 10Gbps) - not that i actually care. And RGB Led, since i will get a window case (for vanity ).
> The difference in reviews is next to nothing compared between the 2 lans. Still i wanted the Killer cuz i think it's better.
> 
> Should i go the extra mile and try to get the mobo with killer lan ? Or stick with whats available , meaning the H170A intel lan.



I have read various times on the internet about about Killer Lan, a lot of negative experiences.
Not sure if that's still the case, the drivers may be better now than before.

http://www.pcgamer.com/motherboards-with-killer-network-adapters-arent-worth-your-money/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 16, 2016)

Why are people recommended the OP to get an nvidia card when he got a freesync monitor?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 16, 2016)

trog100 said:


> for three year future proofing that single card config you mention aint a 480.. but if it aint another one could always be added as and when.. now if that single card config was a  real high end card your comment could well be right.. but with a single 480 in mind its maybe wrong..
> 
> trog



You cant future proof a computer. I dont know why people get so stuck on that. Just build the best rig you can at that point in time. No point in worrying about what the future holds for this stuff when no one really knows.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 16, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> The mobo i wanted is no longer available and it will never be at the store where i buy my parts. I wanted the MSI H170 M3 with Killer LAN.
> All i have to choose from now is the H170A Gaming pro with Intel I219-V lan. Also this one has USB 3.1 Gen2 (SuperSpeed USB 10Gbps) - not that i actually care. And RGB Led, since i will get a window case (for vanity ).
> The difference in reviews is next to nothing compared between the 2 lans. Still i wanted the Killer cuz i think it's better.
> 
> Should i go the extra mile and try to get the mobo with killer lan ? Or stick with whats available , meaning the H170A intel lan.


Killer LAN... LOL. Whatevs, it won't make a bit of difference. Both NICs have the ability to sort traffic, etc and their performance is neck and neck last time I checked. I don't even look at the NIC when deciding... that is how little the difference is.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 16, 2016)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You cant future proof a computer. I dont know why people get so stuck on that. Just build the best rig you can at that point in time.


Super smart ! I know....right!? I have always felt like this
Years ago when i got the pc (that i have under specs here on forum), i got it with all the little money i had. And for about 3 years i was very happy with it, gaming and all that. Yes it's a crap 128 bit card...back then it did the job,and so on, for about 3 years. So yeah from the begging my hesitation and uncertainties where about computer parts.  Not the future proof part. I know a i5 and a brand new card that is not even out yet will last the years to come.

I need advice. Cuz with little money that i have, i just don't wanna miss out on something better in terms of quality and performance for a few extra $


----------



## Toothless (Aug 16, 2016)

Take a look at Gigabyte boards, they're actually pretty good. Also the killer stuff isn't really above anything else. It's average like anything else you'll find in a good board.


----------



## Komshija (Aug 17, 2016)

Here is one good system for about 1250-1300€ (maybe less in your country) that will last for 5+ years for hardcore gaming:

- Intel Core i7 6700
- Cryorig H7_  or_  Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO
- Gigabyte GA-H170-D3HP  _or  _Asrock Z170 Pro4
- 16GB (2x8) G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 2666 MHz
- Sapphire Nitro R9 390  _or  _XFX R9 390 (depending which is cheaper)
- Toshiba P300 2TB HDD
- Zalman R1 case  _or_  Deepcool Dukase V2
- Samsung SH-224DB/FB/GB  DVD/RW
- Enermax Maxpro 700W EMP700AGT  _or _ Lepa MaxBron B700-MB if you want semi-modular PSU
- Philips 237E7QDSB/00  _or_  Asus VX239H  _or_  AOC I2381FH (Philips is the only one who has all three VGA, DVI and HDMI ports)


I would recommend G.Skill over Corsair/Crucial, because it uses faster and better quality Samsung memory chips, while Corsair and Crucial (Micron) use slightly inferior Micron memory chips. Be quiet PC cases are very good but pricey, Corsair cases are good (and ugly ) but quite pricey, while certain Zalman and Deepcool models offer very good value for the money. There will not be some big difference between the silent case and "ordinary" case, since you'll still going to hear fans spinning.

I would absolutely recommend Sapphire Nitro R9 390 with back plate since it's relatively silent even under full load and temperatures will never exceed 79°C - that is in very hot environment (30°C) with Furmark benchmark; during hardcore gaming in very hot environment it might reach 76-77°C. Currently they are slightly cheaper than RX480 with the same amount of VRAM, while offering practically the same performance.

Currently 23" FHD IPS monitors are offering the best value for the money - they are not expensive and are large enough to enable comfortable view.


----------



## ASOT (Aug 17, 2016)

Salut bro,da-mi pm si facem amandoi pc-ul daca nu cumva ai cumparat piesele

GG 

Iti ajunge un 6500/6600K,o placa de baza cu Z170, 16 GB RAM, placa video GTX 980Ti sh sau ceva nou din seria RX 480, GTX 1060/1070 evident mai scumpa dar best din toate..

Ideal ar fi GTX 1070 insa e bun si 1060.

Ok take Rx480,6600k,h110m and what else u need,want to help but..)))


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Aug 17, 2016)

Ah!, prea lenes pentru o traducere a postului, fie si ea cruda?
Ah!, to lazy for a translation of the post , be it a raw one?


ASOT said:


> Salut bro,da-mi pm si facem amandoi pc-ul daca nu cumva ai cumparat piesele
> 
> GG
> 
> ...


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 17, 2016)

ASOT said:


> Salut bro,da-mi pm si facem amandoi pc-ul daca nu cumva ai cumparat piesele
> 
> GG
> 
> ...


Don't.
This is an international community. I have my country set as location, cuz here i live,and i got nothing to hide (TPU members are not racist). You need to use english . This is a public thread. 
And if you would read the almost 5 pages of posts, would have noticed that i will not give up on amd cuz of the freesync monitor. So your  suggestions are a bit irrelevant


----------



## Toothless (Aug 17, 2016)

http://pcpartpicker.com/list/cMVQD8

I know the places to buy aren't all where you're at but this is a general idea on you can run with without hitting your budget.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Aug 17, 2016)

If you opt for high speed RAM I'd say go for the Z170 chipset, I built mine around H110 and my board can only do tighter timings on RAM (primary, secondary, tertiary, what have you, there is an odd option for 133mhz bclk proabably as a hint that I should get the full features chipset, found a z170 board locally for about 500 give or take. the build with an skylake i5  6600k an rx480 8GB looks pretty strong .


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 18, 2016)

Toothless said:


> http://pcpartpicker.com/list/cMVQD8
> 
> I know the places to buy aren't all where you're at but this is a general idea on you can run with without hitting your budget.





Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9

Do you think this is a quite fan ?


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 18, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> Do you think this is a quite fan ?



I never used the original fan that came with it, I'm using a Scythe 1200rpm fan running at around 1000rpm all the time.

It was just a little louder I have read on the internet than the Scythe fan I'm using.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 18, 2016)

I seek and can not find. I want proof that the be quite case the 600th series is and can be more quite than the other cases. I found Cooler Master and other cases at less money. I don't see any reasons to get the be quite. It does not even look that good, just simple. I don't know if this case is noise proof more than others....but they sure are expensive


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 18, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> I seek and can not find. I want proof that the be quite case the 600th series is and can be more quite than the other cases. I found Cooler Master and other cases at less money. I don't see any reasons to get the be quite. It does not even look that good, just simple. I don't know if this case is noise proof more than others....but they sure are expensive



Well I have the silent base 600 and I barely hear a fan spinning with the case at about 50cm distance and I have a total of 6 fans spinning at 1000rpm.

The noise does not much rely on the case, it's more what fans you'll buy.


----------



## peche (Aug 18, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> I seek and can not find. I want proof that the be quite case the 600th series is and can be more quite than the other cases. I found Cooler Master and other cases at less money. I don't see any reasons to get the be quite. It does not even look that good, just simple. I don't know if this case is noise proof more than others....but they sure are expensive


what a bout this one:





i have done a "Quiet" build with this babe, but using a Thermaltake Water 3.0 Performer.... with 2 Riing fans, performance wasn't compromised despite being Quiet hardware, 

The orginal fan of the Hyper 212 could be loud on loads, most people replace it ... 

Regards,


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 18, 2016)

OK. I'm in! BeQuite! single fan 120mm sells at 23 euros . Buying the case with 2 fans included it's actually cheaper


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Well I have the silent base 600 and I barely hear a fan spinning with the case at about 50cm distance and I have a total of 6 fans spinning at 1000rpm.
> 
> The noise does not much rely on the case, it's more what fans you'll buy.


Do you have any pictures of your rig. Real close up ones. Detailed pictures. I wanna see how you did the cable management in that case from the front and the back etc


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 18, 2016)

Everytime I see a case with a window marketed as the end all be all silent case I


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 18, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> Do you have any pictures of your rig. Real close up ones. Detailed pictures. I wanna see how you did the cable management in that case from the front and the back etc



Sorry, I don't have a good camera and my cable management is not top-notch 
I have posted here a while ago:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1121#post-3486648


----------



## peche (Aug 18, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> OK. I'm in! BeQuite! single fan 120mm sells at 23 euros . Buying the case with 2 fans included it's actually cheaper


im pretty sure you will like Tt's Riing Fans, even conected to molex are fully silent, perfoms great also! and that case has several sound blocker panels


Regards,


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Sorry, I don't have a good camera and my cable management is not top-notch
> I have posted here a while ago:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1121#post-3486648



Nice wood desk mate.


----------



## slozomby (Aug 18, 2016)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You cant future proof a computer. I dont know why people get so stuck on that. Just build the best rig you can at that point in time. No point in worrying about what the future holds for this stuff when no one really knows.



only partially true. video cards for gaming are the part that needs to be upgraded most often. but I had my I-7 920 for 8 years before I got around to upgrading the proc/board/mem.  and it's still doing just fine as a workstation.  with the only upgrades being an ssd for the boot drive and video cards.

video cards are a whole nother story. those I wind up replacing every 2-3 years. that being said. you might consider stepping down to the r470 that'll free up some funds for the case, upgraded cpu heatsink to a corsair h55 and a decent ssd (Samsung 850) while still staying close to your budget.


> The orginal fan of the Hyper 212 could be loud on loads, most people replace it ...


i'll attest to that. it gets insanely loud when the proc is pegged. replacing the fans help some adding a second fan helps some more. but then you're getting close to the hydros in price.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Sorry, I don't have a good camera and my cable management is not top-notch
> I have posted here a while ago:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1121#post-3486648


I also have the subwoofer at the right of my feet,under the desk , like that. That is a good looking wood on that desk.
That heatsink looks likes its coming out of the case.
You know what that case is missing ? Exactly what i was thinking of getting . One of those rgb led kits. We have to get the pretty colors!



slozomby said:


> video cards are a whole nother story. those I wind up replacing every 2-3 years. that being said. you might consider stepping down to the r470 that'll free up some funds for the case, upgraded cpu heatsink to a corsair h55 and a decent ssd (Samsung 850) while still staying close to your budget.



I was taking that in consideration, so much. However, the RX 480 is almost capable of running right now 60 fps on Witcher 3. Mass Effect Andromeda is coming up fast. I'm afraid to go stingy on the graphics.... i would rather wait on the ssd.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 19, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> That heatsink looks likes its coming out of the case.



Well it fits nicely, about 1+cm to spare when I have the case closed.
Coolers higher than the CM 212 evo won't fit if you want to close the case.


----------



## Night (Aug 19, 2016)

Asus Strix RX 480 seems to be overpriced pretty much everywhere, MSI Gaming X's cooling solution has better performance in acoustics and thermals, and as far as I know, it's cheaper than Strix.

Do you plan on using more than 60 Hz for the monitor's refresh rate? If so, you will most likely end up with medium quality settings for the upcoming games.


----------



## Hiryougan (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey op! Did you already bought the case and cooling? If not, check the SilentiumPC stuff, from what i've seen you should be able to get them in your country. They are AMAZING bang4buck, TPU did some reviews on them.
And Fortis 3 blows the be quiet out of the water and is as quiet, if not quieter. It's available in the same shop you linked in your first post: http://www.emag.ro/search/silentiumpc
For the case i would recommend their surprisingly good Pax M70, but i'm not sure about availability.
And don't even think of skipping/postponing an SSD. You don't realize how HUGE difference it makes. I would literally donwgraded a different part for the sake of ssd if i had to. Get a ~250GB one, but be careful to not get Crucial BX200(BX100 is great though, but hard to find) and any Kingston. I don't think getting intel ssd is a good idea, they are good but expensive as hell. The best case scenario would be to find well priced 850 EVO.

You have CX600 psu right now, right? It will be bored. The whole setup will pull maybe 250-300W at most(Furmark). CX600 is a low class psu but the wattage is huge overkill even now. Don't get a new psu right now, you don't need it. Instead get an ssd.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 19, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> Should i go the extra mile and try to get the mobo with killer lan ? Or stick with whats available , meaning the H170A intel lan.



Given a choice between Intel LAN and Killer LAN, I will choose "non-Killer" because it is gimmicky, not any better, and has a mind of its own (which is being nice).


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 19, 2016)

Hiryougan said:


> Hey op! Did you already bought the case and cooling? If not, check the SilentiumPC stuff, from what i've seen you should be able to get them in your country. They are AMAZING bang4buck, TPU did some reviews on them.
> And Fortis 3 blows the be quiet out of the water and is as quiet, if not quieter. It's available in the same shop you linked in your first post: http://www.emag.ro/search/silentiumpc
> For the case i would recommend their surprisingly good Pax M70, but i'm not sure about availability.
> And don't even think of skipping/postponing an SSD. You don't realize how HUGE difference it makes. I would literally donwgraded a different part for the sake of ssd if i had to. Get a ~250GB one, but be careful to not get Crucial BX200(BX100 is great though, but hard to find) and any Kingston. I don't think getting intel ssd is a good idea, they are good but expensive as hell. The best case scenario would be to find well priced 850 EVO.
> ...


THIS!
Whatever you just said. Everything makes sense. I agree with it *almost* all. Yes
I know about the psu...it is a corsair, it is 600w....and yes it's bronze...but i still think it's so good. With what i have right now. The fan almost does not spin,and it's so incredible quite. I do believe the most "powerful" part of my low end pc is my low end corsair cx 600 ) It's kinda funny. But everyone everywhere just hates the psu, and "oh no,it's so bronze..get a gold one..it's low end etc etc" So i felt guilty just to have it. Like i have to apologize every time when i mention it . It's silly.

I have been looking at the SilentiumPC. For some reason now i watched more reviews.... it's like the underdog of great cooling. Not many talk about it, and it's literally half the price of a be! quite.
I am not convinced on the cases that SilentiumPC brings.....but OMG! Their so incredible cheap!!! Their like 40 euros (50$). I did read reviews on their cpu cooling ,and everybody is happy . However this thing looks like a monster http://goo.gl/l7wgmm And if you look at the comment section ,one guy has it installed and it looks like the fan is above the ram....i don't know how that is gonna fit with taller ram.

As for the ssd "is a must have". I am not convinced. My cousin that got the i5-6500 has a ssd, and while his pc runs now smood and fast, i don't really care.
My transfer speed is capt at 10Mb/s He goes up to 19. The best optimised webpages load almost instant, i have to wait 1-2 seconds more. literally  just 2 seconds more for gamespot.com etc .His windows boots in 50 seconds. Mine boots in 1 minute 48 seconds. My photshop loads in 1 minute, his in about 50 seconds.
Guys am am telling you.... i am so not impressed with ssd's . Sorry....i guess

But here, do you think this one is worth it ? It's an AMD ssd. http://goo.gl/8EtHjU  I could get a 2 TB new hdd. I always need more space. ..I am spending all this money for 240 gb...... I think it's a mistake.



rtwjunkie said:


> Given a choice between Intel LAN and Killer LAN, I will choose "non-Killer" because it is gimmicky, not any better, and has a mind of its own (which is being nice).


Strongly considering your point of view


----------



## horik (Aug 19, 2016)

From what i saw, if you buy from this site you will get a free case, depending on the quantity you spend.

http://www.pcgarage.ro/orice-placa-de-baza-plus-orice-procesor-plus-orice-placa-video-carcasa-cadou/


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 19, 2016)

Yes indeed. Thank you for pointing that out. 
Unfortunately for me , they send me a used broken laptop 2 years ago on Christmas. Refused to admit that it was broken, even tho i send proof. Refused to pay for my shipping even tho they had to , by law. I did not report them to the state authorities and i had to send the laptop back,and pay for the return shipping. I will NEVER buy from that store again! 
But not to worry, they almost every time had bigger prices than emag.ro


----------



## slozomby (Aug 19, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> But here, do you think this one is worth it ? It's an AMD ssd. http://goo.gl/8EtHjU  I could get a 2 TB new hdd. I always need more space. ..I am spending all this money for 240 gb...... I think it's a mistake.



the ssd is for boot and application speed. its not going to help much for gaming. but it generally makes the machine feel quicker. especially older machines with less ram. 

on the lower end of the ssd's i'd pick this one instead hhttp://www.emag.ro/solid-state-drive-ssd-samsung-750-evo-250gb-2-5-sata-iii-bulk-mz-750250z/pd/DRWSZ3BBM/   its cheaper and faster than the amd ( which is a rebranded ocz drive)


----------



## Hiryougan (Aug 19, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> THIS!
> Whatever you just said. Everything makes sense. I agree with it *almost* all. Yes
> I know about the psu...it is a corsair, it is 600w....and yes it's bronze...but i still think it's so good. With what i have right now. The fan almost does not spin,and it's so incredible quite. I do believe the most "powerful" part of my low end pc is my low end corsair cx 600 ) It's kinda funny. But everyone everywhere just hates the psu, and "oh no,it's so bronze..get a gold one..it's low end etc etc" So i felt guilty just to have it. Like i have to apologize every time when i mention it . It's silly.
> 
> ...


Wait, what? His PC with SSD boots in 50 seconds? This is strange. Mine fully boots in below 10 seconds. LITERALLY. There has to be something wrong with his pc.
About that AMD SSD, it's pretty much Crucial BX200 with AMD sticker on it. I think getting the Sandisk one would be a better idea if you want to buy in that shop only: http://www.emag.ro/solid-state-driv...gb-2-5-sata-iii-sdssda-240g-g25/pd/DY4CWMBBM/
And to finish about an ssd... You never know how much you loose when not having it until you get it. Believe me, i was sceptical too.

About that twin tower Grandis cooler from SilentiumPC: yes, it's a bit "cooler" than Fortis 3 but it's much bigger, covers ram and has louder fans and a bit worse finish. I would get Fortis anytime if i was still sticking to air cooling. You saw the review?
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/SilentiumPC/Fortis_3_HE1425/


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 19, 2016)

113 posts and 5 days and we still don't have a rig purchased?


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 19, 2016)

If you still plan to buy the silent base 600 case, I'm not sure if the silentium pc cooler fits, if it's taller than the CM 212 evo it wont fit....


----------



## Hiryougan (Aug 19, 2016)

slozomby said:


> the ssd is for boot and application speed. its not going to help much for gaming. but it generally makes the machine feel quicker. especially older machines with less ram.
> 
> on the lower end of the ssd's i'd pick this one instead hhttp://www.emag.ro/solid-state-drive-ssd-samsung-750-evo-250gb-2-5-sata-iii-bulk-mz-750250z/pd/DRWSZ3BBM/   its cheaper and faster than the amd ( which is a rebranded ocz drive)


I wouldn't recommend that one. Literally as the name suggests, it's a downgrade from its predecessor, Samsung 850 Evo. Unlike 850, it doesn't have 3D Nands, it has "normal" TLC. I would get Sandisk on MLC for sure.



P4-630 said:


> If you still plan to buy the silent base 600 case, I'm not sure if the silentium pc cooler fits, if it's taller than the CM 212 evo it wont fit....



Apparently Silent Base 600 can coolers up to 167mm heigh. This is pretty much every cooler on the market and every cooler from SPC.


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 19, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> As for the ssd "is a must have". I am not convinced. My cousin that got the i5-6500 has a ssd, and while his pc runs now smood and fast, i don't really care.


An SSD is the one component I couldn't live without. I could do with an i3 and a weak GPU, but I'd never ever go back to using HDDs.





Cvrk said:


> My transfer speed is capt at 10Mb/s He goes up to 19. The best optimised webpages load almost instant, i have to wait 1-2 seconds more. literally  just 2 seconds more for gamespot.com etc .


What does this have to do with SSDs?


Cvrk said:


> His windows boots in 50 seconds. Mine boots in 1 minute 48 seconds. My photshop loads in 1 minute, his in about 50 seconds.


Sounds like he's using SATA II and/or he's not running in AHCI. Or something else went horribly wrong. Windows 10 on an SSD shouldn't take longer than 20s (30s at max) to boot. Even on the NUC I'm using at work, it doesn't take longer than 13s.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 19, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> Sounds like he's using SATA II and/or he's not running in AHCI. Or something else went horribly wrong. Windows 10 on an SSD shouldn't take longer than 20s (30s at max) to boot. Even on the NUC I'm using at work, it doesn't take longer than 13s.


We will have to look into it. Thank you for pointing that out.


Hiryougan said:


> Apparently Silent Base 600 can coolers up to 167mm heigh. This is pretty much every cooler on the market and every cooler from SPC.


The be!quite dark rock 3 has 160mm. When they said 167mm did they take in calculation the height of the motherboard (it's 5 mm thickness). 7 mm is pretty close to not be able to close the lid. 



EarthDog said:


> 113 posts and 5 days and we still don't have a rig purchased?


In all honesty here's how it is. The MSI or the Asus version of the graphics are not out yet. At least not in my country. I suspect by the end of this month we will see the msi in store but the asus. starting with september the asus. I will buy the card (still don't know witch one) cuz i really wanna see the bottleneck. Real life is different than benchmarks. I am expecting a very pleasant surprise. And if that would be the case. I'm not selling the old rig anymore. I am keeping it,and maybe next year will get a R7 amd or something for future Lan parties. Me and my friends could use it. So, that is that. Every day i refresh the webpages stores to see if the RX is available yet. The anticipation is huge. But people here are very nice, and i am learning so much.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 19, 2016)

You are a drummer that marches to your own beat... good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Hiryougan (Aug 19, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> The be!quite dark rock 3 has 160mm. When they said 167mm did they take in calculation the height of the motherboard (it's 5 mm thickness). 7 mm is pretty close to not be able to close the lid.


Nah, you will be easly fine, i saw the review.
Also Fortis 3 is 158mm heigh if you would pick it, same with Grandis.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 21, 2016)

@P4-630 have you considered installing your card vertically ? 
Found this tutorial 







. Looks very good. Do you think there is room to do this in the be!quite 600 case? Do you think using  ribbon cables will lose some of the processing power ? 

On the other hand ,the more i read,the more i lose hope in the asus rog strix version.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 21, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> @P4-630 have you considered installing your card vertically ?
> Found this tutorial
> 
> 
> ...



I think it would fit but you'd have to mod the expensive case, I just have the graphics card in the highest PCIe slot under the CPU cooler which works fine for me.

Not sure if you lose processing power, maybe some other TPU member has some experience with this.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> @P4-630 have you considered installing your card vertically ?
> Found this tutorial
> 
> 
> ...


This I like, especially for windowed cases.
An extension ribbon won't make the card run any slower.


----------



## Komshija (Aug 22, 2016)

Considering CPU coolers, you can still mount Cryorig H7 (if available in your country) or Arctic i32, without any fears that they'll be too tall for a midi-tower PC case. They have relatively silent fans. 

For instance, Zalman R1 case, which is quite good and not so expensive, will accept CM Hyper 212 Evo. Deepcool Dukase V2 as well.



Cvrk said:


> My transfer speed is capt at 10Mb/s He goes up to 19. The best optimised webpages load almost instant, i have to wait 1-2 seconds more. literally  just 2 seconds more for gamespot.com etc .His windows boots in 50 seconds. Mine boots in 1 minute 48 seconds. My photshop loads in 1 minute, his in about 50 seconds.
> Guys am am telling you.... i am so not impressed with ssd's . Sorry....i guess
> 
> But here, do you think this one is worth it ? It's an AMD ssd. http://goo.gl/8EtHjU  I could get a 2 TB new hdd. I always need more space. ..I am spending all this money for 240 gb...... I think it's a mistake.



If you really want an SSD, go with ADATA SP550 240GB, since its relatively cheap and faster than most in its class. If you are on a strict budget, pick Toshiba P300 2TB. You can also go with Toshiba X300 4TB, since it's one of the fastets (and noisiest) 7200 RPM HDD's on the market: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-hdd-and-ssd-speeds.151860/


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 22, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> crossfire RX 480 are also an option  2 of those would be pretty overkill for 1080P gaming, even in a cpl years with a few reduced settings depending on how games progress over the same time period.



Crossfire and SLI is never the right answer unless you're just doing it for fun.


----------



## Hiryougan (Aug 22, 2016)

ShiBDiB said:


> Crossfire and SLI is never the right answer unless you're just doing it for fun.


Or the single strongest gpu on the market is not enough for you


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 22, 2016)

Hiryougan said:


> Or the single strongest gpu on the market is not enough for you


And there's always this. Not my case tho...not ever probably.
The Z1 Zalman is cheap. However i have a love affair with the be!quite 600 window. Just look at the beauty!


----------



## Hiryougan (Aug 22, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> And there always this. Not my case tho...not ever probably.
> The Z1 Zalman is cheap. However i have a love affair with the be!quite 600 window. Just look at the beauty!


Please don't get any Zalman case. I built a PC for my gf in Z9 and was very dissappointed in the quality of these cases. Get any SilentiumPC case, even RG1 is much better than Z1 Zalman and the price is very similar.


----------



## $ReaPeR$ (Aug 22, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> I finally saved some money and it is time to say goodbye to my old computer. The Phenom X4 840 has served me well.
> About one month ago i have purchased the Samsung S24E370D monitor with FreeSync . I was always set on amd . Cuz their cheaper. However i don't ever wanna look at a amd cpu again. I had enough.
> 
> What i need: *3 years future proof gaming pc for 1080p .*
> ...


this is what i would build! get the h170 and you are golden!  this system will easily handle 1080p for the next 3 years and maybe more, if the 480 gains performance through driver updates and dx12/vulkan games.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 22, 2016)

$ReaPeR$ said:


> this is what i would build! get the h170 and you are golden!  this system will easily handle 1080p for the next 3 years and maybe more, if the 480 gains performance through driver updates and dx12/vulkan games.


Aaaa another Phenom brother  yes...i know ,right ?! 3years +....let's face it. Games are asking for more than 1080 now a days. In 3 years 1080 will be like 1024x780 ) 


Hiryougan said:


> Please don't get any Zalman case. I built a PC for my gf in Z9 and was very dissappointed in the quality of these cases. Get any SilentiumPC case, even RG1 is much better than Z1 Zalman and the price is very similar.



you have a girlfriend ? is that a rare pokemon ,or something ?


----------



## Hiryougan (Aug 22, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> Aaaa another Phenom brother  yes...i know ,right ?! 3years +....let's face it. Games are asking for more than 1080 now a days. In 3 years 1080 will be like 1024x780 )


Aaah, i used to have PII 965, it was quite a beast.



Cvrk said:


> you have a girlfriend ? is that a rare pokemon ,or something ?


Haha, yeah, it's a really rare pokemon, but the catch is that when you catch it, you can't transfer it anymore xD it's going to be 8 years now, a fiance in fact. We are getting married next year


----------



## Toothless (Aug 22, 2016)

Hiryougan said:


> Aaah, i used to have PII 965, it was quite a beast.
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah, it's a really rare pokemon, but the catch is that when you catch it, you can't transfer it anymore xD it's going to be 8 years now, a fiance in fact. We are getting married next year


And begins the "ball and chain" mixed with "whats hers is hers and whats mine is hers."


----------



## NeDix! (Aug 22, 2016)

If it wasnt recommended

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1N83U90893&cm_re=EVGA_G2-_-17-438-054-_-Product

Why? is here
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=429

Even the G2 550w version should be enough for every single future GPU

Best regards


----------



## Hiryougan (Aug 22, 2016)

NeDix! said:


> If it wasnt recommended
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1N83U90893&cm_re=EVGA_G2-_-17-438-054-_-Product
> 
> ...


That's a really awesome psu friend, but op lives in Romania, the prices are really crazy there. Also he already has CX600 so he doesn't really need a better one.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 22, 2016)

NeDix! said:


> If it wasnt recommended
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1N83U90893&cm_re=EVGA_G2-_-17-438-054-_-Product
> 
> ...


Who are you talking to????


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 22, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Who are you talking to????


Might be wrong thread.

yeap, beside the fact that the asus rog strix looks amazing, the sapphire from the numbers and benchmarks is very impressive, second close by the msi. considering the noise and low performance the asus is behind.
The Sapphire has "black diamond chokes" for lower coil noise (if any) and some say it has nothing to do with it the noise; diamond chokes are just to improve core/ram voltage control . At 1,342 MHz the Sapphire is the highest .The noise level is unknown


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 22, 2016)

You really need to stop swimming in the minutia and make a choice already...


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 22, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> You really need to stop swimming in the minutia and make a choice already...


I am still swimming, cuz there's no fish yet to catch. These graphics cards are not out yet. I keep refreshing the online stores pages and gathering as much intel as i can. And the more i read, the more i see the beauty that gtx 1060 is.
But never fear,AMD will provide! One year from now on, the rx 480 will swim in a sea of vulkan optimized games !


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 22, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> But never fear,AMD will provide! One year from now on, the rx 480 will swim in a sea of vulkan optimized games !


----------



## NeDix! (Aug 22, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> I am still swimming, cuz there's no fish yet to catch. These graphics cards are not out yet. I keep refreshing the online stores pages and gathering as much intel as i can. And the more i read, the more i see the beauty that gtx 1060 is.
> But never fear,AMD will provide! One year from now on, the rx 480 will swim in a sea of vulkan optimized games !




_"PSU Corsair RMi Series RM750i 750W, 80 PLUS Gold_ . I am a bit afraid that this might be a bit overkill and there many reviews telling the corsairs tend to have coil noise. I want gold cert and i think i need 700W but i could go with something cheaper."

yeah its overkill u can save a bit more with the evga ... BUUUUT i just realize u r from romania :v 

So no cheap EVGA G2 

Right now 550w or 650w should be the sweet spot for 1 GPU

Best regards


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 22, 2016)

Good reply @NeDix! Thing is i think i am good with CX 600 for now. Before the psu i have other things to buy. Been trying to sell my current pc for some time. Nobody wants it. Will try to sell it for parts, but it might be a mistake. it's how much money you get in the quantity of time. If i would sell the pc now ,i can use the money cuz i have the entire sum. However getting little bit in the course of 2 years, is absolutely useless. Not only with every month that passes the parts lose more & more value, i need all of the money now ,not in 2 years. If i sell the graphics card now for 20$ and the ram six months from now on, and so on...it's all useless.
So i figured i could put money in it,instead of selling it. Found a HD 5970 at not a very expensive price. A better gpu is all i need to put new life in this thing.


----------



## $ReaPeR$ (Aug 23, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> Aaaa another Phenom brother  yes...i know ,right ?! 3years +....let's face it. Games are asking for more than 1080 now a days. In 3 years 1080 will be like 1024x780 )
> 
> 
> you have a girlfriend ? is that a rare pokemon ,or something ?


hehehehehhe  indeed brother! we have very interesting times ahead! especially if the dx12/vulkan gains for the AMD side turn out to be a reality.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 23, 2016)

$ReaPeR$ said:


> hehehehehhe  indeed brother! we have very interesting times ahead! especially if the dx12/vulkan gains for the AMD side turn out to be a reality.


https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/4axa85/dx12_is_the_future_of_gaming_for_w10_vulkan_is/


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 23, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/4axa85/dx12_is_the_future_of_gaming_for_w10_vulkan_is/


They said the same thing about Mantle...

While we all hope it's right, history has 'those in the know' patiently waiting for more games to have it and market saturation. With history in mind, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## $ReaPeR$ (Aug 23, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/4axa85/dx12_is_the_future_of_gaming_for_w10_vulkan_is/


since M$ has ~90% of the desktop market, dx12 will be the new standard, i just hope that it uses async at the degree that vulkan does. only time will tell though..


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 23, 2016)

And meanwhile, who is super excited about amd new cpu "Zen" !? Release early 2017.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> And meanwhile, who is super excited about amd new cpu "Zen" !? Release early 2017.


Definitely, I can't wait for reviews of all the new AM4 boards that will be released, and the CPU's.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 24, 2016)

Somewhere in octomber , i read


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Aug 30, 2016)

"Indecisive are we" oh wait,what, did I necro this thread?
So the main point of this thread was a weird combination of trolling and courtship?
Toughts?

Don't mind me, I've had a few.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 30, 2016)

Speaking of trolling and lack of relevance...


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 30, 2016)

Seriously tho
Threads like these are incredibly useful.
One takes a long time to gather a sum of money, and does not want to blow it all away randomly. Asking people for advice is great. Some are very king and  patience, and help so much.
For me this thread was a huge eye-opener. I understood that :
i do very much need a ssd.
asus strix rx 480 is not the way to go
be! quite is very good and always will be
and very important , don't buy a quad core when you already have one. 8 core is the only option. i7 or maybe ,in the near future, Zen.

I will keep posting updates, when that cards do get released. Witch is absolutely ridiculous. Amazon is only selling the LAST 17 msi cards (why there not making more no ideea), asus is yet delayed again for 2 september (but who cares about that) and Sapphire is absolutely nowhere in sight


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Aug 30, 2016)

Don't know why I feel bad as you maybe long and hard searchd for that meme or what's it's called, maybe you had on hand right along.
Any who, how is the build coming along? if ever.


----------



## ASOT (Aug 30, 2016)

In 2020 AMD will launch AM4+ 24 Cores 36 Threads,SO wait ))))

Doesn matter AMD is always behind Intel everytime..those 8 core"fake" are slow then a quad on intel. 

Future proof is marginally 1-3 years.. is ok,then become outdated,tech evolution is fast/high.

U never end have the last tech/pc for many time

The question are u ready to buy something or have money ?


----------



## Kanan (Aug 30, 2016)

Asus strixx is very good but you need to manually correct the fan curves, because its simply set up too conservative stock.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 30, 2016)

ASOT said:


> In 2020 AMD will launch AM4+ 24 Cores 36 Threads,SO wait ))))
> 
> Doesn matter AMD is always behind Intel everytime..those 8 core"fake" are slow then a quad on intel.
> 
> ...


Your math and wording in that post is so confusing.

How is it 24c/36t when hyperthreading is two threads per core? 

Unless AMD can win the IPC war that "24c" chip will be weaker than a 6950x.

I'm not even going to try to understand or translate the other "points" in that post.


----------



## ASOT (Aug 30, 2016)

If u see in the END I M LAUGHING ...


----------



## Kanan (Aug 30, 2016)

Im pretty sure the 40% ipc uplift is true but Im not so sure about clocks, meaning it wouldnt be good for gaming but very good for professional use or servers. Gamers need ipc and then they need high clocks too.

Im somewhat skeptical if 14nm Samsung/GloFo is already that advanced, amd also said something about "the best is yet to come" - maybe 2nd gen Zen with high ipc and also clocks.


----------



## slozomby (Sep 2, 2016)

ASOT said:


> Future proof is marginally 1-3 years.. is ok,then become outdated,tech evolution is fast/high.



there are plenty of 6-7 year old i7 9xx running around that are still fast enuf for gaming. video cards are the only part is obsoleted that quickly.


----------



## ASOT (Sep 2, 2016)

True..HD 6990 is still a strong gpu,and so many exemples


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 18, 2016)

Finally got the RX 480 & SSD HyperX Savage 250gb .
  I went with MSI RX 480 Gaming X 8 Gb. Hard decision between the msi and the sapphire. Still don't know if i made the right one. MSI is the more silent one....well in gaming mode you definitely hear the fans, in OC mode it's quite loud and bothersome.











I really wanted to see for my own eyes the bottleneck that my cpu will inflict upon performance. IT'S HUGE!
Whatever fps you can get with a i5 6600k and the rx 480, divided by two, and those are my fps with the phenom x4 .....at best! I was expenting a max of 20 fps drop. Nope! From a 90 fps in Farcry 4 , i get around 40+ ( used to have 12 fps with my old card HD 5670).
In Grim Dawn i get 14-20 fps 1080 ultra! The game was unplayable! I had to turn all to medium and lower ress.
Last i tested Dark Souls 3 1080 ultra ,and got 25-35 with the RX 480(used to have 5-10 fps with the old HD 5670). People on the internet get around 60+ using a i5 skylake

The improvement with the ssd is huge, and strange at the same time. Everything is super fast now, and not so much. If i copy data from the ssd to my hdd ,it freezes and in a few seconds i see the end result successfully. Maybe it's writting to fast ?
I manually added a patch to a game. The patch was on ssd and game on hdd. The patch stopped working ,just froze. Had to close it with task manager,when trying to reaplly the patch was already done,all files where in the right place. I don't know. Maybe the hdd isn't capable of taking the data as fast as the ssd it giving it to it ? No ideea what is going on. Sure it only happend 2 times.
Will proceed getting the i5 and the rest of the componenets.
Report back for more updates.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hope you can upgrade your other hardware as well soon...
That case though.... 

I really like the looks of these MSI Gaming cards

I use AB with a custom fan profile, it spins around 1000rpm idle and doesn't spin much faster during gaming.
I don't hear much noise coming from my noise insulated case, it doesn't bother me much, most of the time I have a TV on as well.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 18, 2016)

If the MSI RX 480 is too loud you simply have to set a custom curve that ends with 80ºc tops.

And yes amd gpus need strong cpus to work properly so old cpus and even newer fx are kinda disqualified for the kinds of rx 480 and upwards. Strangely enough amd Gpus work good with Intel cpus and nvidia Gpus work somewhat good with amd cpus.

Edit: also the ssd is probably slowed down by the cpu at least a bit.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 18, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> And meanwhile, who is super excited about amd new cpu "Zen" !? Release early 2017.



Not me. while I hope its successful for AMD to be competitive again, Bulldozer was hyped just as much and it failed hard as hell.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Hope you can upgrade your other hardware as well soon...
> That case though....



NOooooo!!! I does not look that bad. When i had my old card in. the cable management (even tho the case had zero) was good. And it looks dusty, but i keep it clean. Every week i clean it.
Now that i had to pull out all the cables for extra supply to the card and ssd, it's kinda a mess. But not for long! 

Will consider a custom curve for temp/fan thank you


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 18, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> NOooooo!!! I does not look that bad. When i had my old card in. the cable management (even tho the case had zero) was good. And it looks dusty, but i keep it clean. Every week i clean it.
> Now that i had to pull out all the cables for extra supply to the card and ssd, it's kinda a mess. But not for long!
> 
> Will consider a custom curve for temp/fan thank you



But you will upgrade the case as well right?
Or is that the last thing you'll buy?

All new hardware, new case


----------



## HD64G (Sep 18, 2016)

Lower the voltage of GPU core to 1.05V using sapphire trixx or msi afterburner (download the latest versions to be able to configure RX480). Lower temps and noise without losing any performance at all.


----------



## Marstg (Sep 18, 2016)

I think your first tactical mistake is to go for a monitor with a GPU sync technology.  And if you go with a k sku cpu why not get a mild overclock done anyway? What is with the I am getting an unlocked cpu but I won't overclock trend? Especially when you want to throw a 1.5k on the build?


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 18, 2016)

Marstg said:


> I think your first tactical mistake is to go for a monitor with a GPU sync technology.  And if you go with a k sku cpu why not get a mild overclock done anyway? What is with the I am getting an unlocked cpu but I won't overclock trend? Especially when you want to throw a 1.5k on the build?


It was gsync vs freesync. Amd won the battle.
I have been thinking about it very strongly. that i5-6600k should be at least a bit oc'd right? It would be a waste of performance and a very powerfull cooler Be!quite dark rock pro. So in this case Z170 is the only option. Thing is those bords are expensive.
And i don't know what to do cuz i can;t find strong advice on this matter anywhere. A high end B150 vs a mid low end Z170 motherboard. The price is absolutely the same.
It would have to bee something like this http://www.emag.ro/placa-de-baza-msi-socket-1151-z170-a-pro/pd/DGZWSYBBM/
P.S. I can not afford a high end z170.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 18, 2016)

If you don't want to oc take a 6700k instead (has high clocks from the start). 
Yes it's supposed to be oced. If you can afford a Z board then go for the 6600k if not you can easily take a cheaper board and buy 6700k instead - I even think it's better. Hyper threading helps.


----------



## Marstg (Sep 18, 2016)

Why do you limit yourself to a monitor?  Space restraints?  I am gaming on a 55" 120Hz TV, no smart module. I could easily play on a 60Hz refresh panel just as well. Your configuration could look like this. http://pcpartpicker.com/list/xXfqRG But for the GPU I would have gone for a gtx 1060 3GB especially that you want to play at 1080p only if the monitor would not have already been bought.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 18, 2016)

Marstg said:


> Why do you limit yourself to a monitor?  Space restraints?  I am gaming on a 55" 120Hz TV, no smart module. I could easily play on a 60Hz refresh panel just as well. Your configuration could look like this. http://pcpartpicker.com/list/xXfqRG But for the GPU I would have gone for a gtx 1060 3GB especially that you want to play at 1080p only if the monitor would not have already been bought.


Games on 1080p are maxing out 3GB vram.


----------



## Marstg (Sep 18, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Games on 1080p are maxing out 3GB vram.


Not all. Have you seen the review? And it does 60FPS in most games.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 19, 2016)

Marstg said:


> Not all. Have you seen the review? And it does 60FPS in most games.


Not all but who is to say new games won't?


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 19, 2016)

Kanan said:


> If you don't want to oc take a 6700k instead (has high clocks from the start).
> Yes it's supposed to be oced. If you can afford a Z board then go for the 6600k if not you can easily take a cheaper board and buy 6700k instead - I even think it's better. Hyper threading helps.


So z170 i5 and go oc. Or cheap 1151 socket b150 ( i guess ) and go i7 ?

Will z170 with higer freg ram and oc i5 be more stronger than i7 stock ram ? The price is the same...but witch one would be better? Thing is i7 is expensive...even with cheap board the i7 build would go over the budget


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 19, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> So z170 i5 and go oc. Or cheap 1151 socket b150 ( i guess ) and go i7 ?
> 
> Will z170 with higer freg ram and oc i5 be more stronger than i7 stock ram ? The price is the same...but witch one would be better? Thing is i7 is expensive...even with cheap board the i7 build would go over the budget



@GreiverBlade owns a i5 6600K with GTX1070 and as far as I know he's pretty happy with it.

Edit: You don't need an i7 with your RX480.


----------



## ASOT (Sep 19, 2016)

@P4-630  If he wants i7 let take...but only bla bla words..dont u see how hard he pick parts ))))

Dude get h110m if poor and no oc,any i5 6400/6500 and ddr4 2133 16 gb 

OR 

Z170 mobo 6600K + OC + Ram 3000+ 16 gb and GG! 

PS: Better take GTX 1060 6gb,but u rush ...and pick bad


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 19, 2016)

With this board witch is Micro ATX http://www.emag.ro/placa-de-baza-msi-socket-1151-ddr4-h110m-pro-vd/pd/DDHSLYBBM/
+ i7 6700k + normal XFury ddr4 ram 16 gb the price is* 553$ *

With z170 atx board http://www.emag.ro/placa-de-baza-msi-socket-1151-z170-a-pro/pd/DGZWSYBBM/
+ i5 6600k + normal ram the price is *521$*
With all this but more powerfull ram http://www.emag.ro/memorie-corsair-...xmp-2-0-red-cmk16gx4m2b3000c15r/pd/DNKFH3BBM/ the price is *543$
*
Witch is the best choice ?


P.S. is there a problem if its micro atx ?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 19, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> With this board witch is Micro ATX http://www.emag.ro/placa-de-baza-msi-socket-1151-ddr4-h110m-pro-vd/pd/DDHSLYBBM/
> + i7 6700k + normal XFury ddr4 ram 16 gb the price is* 553$ *
> 
> With z170 atx board http://www.emag.ro/placa-de-baza-msi-socket-1151-z170-a-pro/pd/DGZWSYBBM/
> ...



Well _IF _you have the money I'd go the i7 route, if you _need_ to save some pennies go the i5 z170 route.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 19, 2016)

You won't get the multitasking of the i7 but you'll get the raw OC'd power of the i5 with the second choice. Just make sure you can cool it.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 19, 2016)

i hate OC. It's never been for me. I was always afraid of it. I have build computers with oc for others. I just think it leaves more room for unstable stuff.
I have seen the reviews. The i7 is for multitasking and not so much for gaming. On he other side, on youtube every game has more fps with the i7 when compared to the i5.
I'm gonna go from 3,5 to 3,8 "raw power" on te i5with a small stable OC. The i7 is 4,00 and 8 cores . Forget oc... that's for the cool kids.  that like to live dangerous.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 19, 2016)

Marstg said:


> Not all. Have you seen the review? And it does 60FPS in most games.


All, of course not. However there are plenty that can break 3GB now. Imagine in a year from now... 2? The only reason one should get a 3GB card these days is if you don't care about eye candy at 1080p or you run a lower res than 1080p or simply can't afford the 6gb or another card with comprable horsepower and more vram. It won't allow you today to crank some AAA titles...imagine down the road that only gets worse.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 19, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> i hate OC. It's never been for me. I was always afraid of it. I have build computers with oc for others. I just think it leaves more room for unstable stuff.
> I have seen the reviews. The i7 is for multitasking and not so much for gaming. On he other side, on youtube every game has more fps with the i7 when compared to the i5.
> I'm gonna go from 3,5 to 3,8 "raw power" on te i5with a small stable OC. The i7 is 4,00 and 8 cores . Forget oc... that's for the cool kids.  that like to live dangerous.


If you'd like i can take my i7 and shut off HT for testing. Skylake really isn't an improvement over Haswell so the performance should be pretty accurate.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 19, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> With this board witch is Micro ATX http://www.emag.ro/placa-de-baza-msi-socket-1151-ddr4-h110m-pro-vd/pd/DDHSLYBBM/
> + i7 6700k + normal XFury ddr4 ram 16 gb the price is* 553$ *
> 
> With z170 atx board http://www.emag.ro/placa-de-baza-msi-socket-1151-z170-a-pro/pd/DGZWSYBBM/
> ...


Go for the i7 the extra threads easily pay off on the long run, plus if you don't want to overclock it's easily better than the i5 and no risks involved.
The battlefield games especially the new bf1 are a example for games where HTT is nice. Take the i7. Trend in games is going for more than 4 threads anyway.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 19, 2016)

Kanan said:


> If you'd like i can take my i7 and shut off HT for testing. Skylake really isn't an improvement over Haswell so the performance should be pretty accurate.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 19, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Go for the i7 the extra threads easily pay off on the long run, plus if you don't want to overclock it's easily better than the i5 and no risks involved.
> The battlefield games especially the new bf1 are a example for games where HTT is nice. Take the i7. Trend in games is going for more than 4 threads anyway.


I believe in your words

It is a financial effort however. I put all the money in it now or keep spening in 2017 down the line. Witch is a bad choice. Rather just give it all now. The broke (no money) scared man in me wanted to go safe and still have a decent future-proof computer.
I see now more and more that 8 cores are in smartphones, not to mention computers. Rather than extravagant, they become the standard...at least for gaming.

And if i get a z170 bord, with stock ram....in 2017-2018 i will put more money to get the bigger higher frequence. And sell this one for half a price. What a complete and utter waste of money. Might as well get it all now.

I never wanted the z170 for oc. I wanted the higher frequence ram


----------



## Kanan (Sep 19, 2016)

Wise choice, it will pay off.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 18, 2016)

So.... Any updates?
When will you be upgrading?


----------



## peche (Oct 18, 2016)

you started the post on:Aug 14, 2016 at 1:53 PM
and ... we are .... Oct 18, 2016 and you haven't done the build? WT* are you waiting for? intel's 10 series core processors?


----------



## Greenmousa (Oct 19, 2016)

Hey even i upgraded! xD! Btw, coming from an fX8350, my new i5 performs just as well but does way better in games, Battlefield 4 runs fucking awesome right now.  I'm just waiting on my new GPU.

And that's what i wanted to talk about, maybe you have better luck than me, THE best RX480 right now, is the XFX RX480 GTR Black Edition, 40% efficiency over any other non stock 480, it's an actual BEAST. If you can, GET THAT ONE, no matter how much you like the other model, this one pulls 20 less watts and the heat dissipation they achieved it's just insane. 

So that! A tip! Good luck finishing your build!


----------



## peche (Oct 19, 2016)

Greenmousa said:


> Hey even i upgraded! xD! Btw, coming from an fX8350, my new i5 performs just as well but does way better in games, Battlefield 4 runs fucking awesome right now.  I'm just waiting on my new GPU.
> 
> And that's what i wanted to talk about, maybe you have better luck than me, THE best RX480 right now, is the XFX RX480 GTR Black Edition, 40% efficiency over any other non stock 480, it's an actual BEAST. If you can, GET THAT ONE, no matter how much you like the other model, this one pulls 20 less watts and the heat dissipation they achieved it's just insane.
> 
> So that! A tip! Good luck finishing your build!


you own us a update about the rig, also if possible a Project log about the building of the rig, 

Regards,


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> You really need to stop swimming in the minutia and make a choice already...


lol, I said that 8/22...




> 40% efficiency over any other non stock 480, it's an actual BEAST.


what? Can you elaborate on this curious claim...


----------



## Greenmousa (Oct 20, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> lol, I said that 8/22...
> 
> 
> what? Can you elaborate on this curious claim...


Sure:


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2016)

12.5 minutes? Where does he say 40% more efficient in the vid?


----------



## slozomby (Oct 20, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> 12.5 minutes? Where does he say 40% more efficient in the vid?


look at the stock power draw of 98 watts with 60c temps during the firestrike loops. 6:55

and 135w/64c when clocked up to 1475. that's well below the norm for a 480. if not exactly 40%


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 20, 2016)

slozomby said:


> look at the stock power draw of 98 watts with 60c temps during the firestrike loops. 6:55
> 
> and 135w/64c when clocked up to 1475. that's well below the norm for a 480. if not exactly 40%



Thats quite impressive then...


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2016)

slozomby said:


> look at the stock power draw of 98 watts with 60c temps during the firestrike loops. 6:55
> 
> and 135w/64c when clocked up to 1475. that's well below the norm for a 480. if not exactly 40%


I'd like to know how they managed to do that...the best binned 480 isn't close to 40% under tdp... fans are a couple of watts...better power bits don't help close to that much either...

Something isn't right. I'm wondering if their bios tdp is raised and that is what AB is getting its reading from. That is less than a 470 tdp (110W) stock....

It just doesn't make sense at all.










Same card... 300W load (From system...kill a watt meter...if it was a 100W card, he would have barely broken 200W.

Come on TPU... let's put our critical thinking caps on. If someone tells you their bone stock civic Si can beat a Charger SRT 8 in a quarter mile, would you sit back and just believe it? You don't lose 33% of its tdp (50W) with more efficient fans, binning, and power bits...(the only difference between 480s).

In our review, I pulled 276W from the wall in 3DM FS Extreme at stock speeds (msi gaming x). Also, it's temps settled at 64C.


----------



## slozomby (Oct 20, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Come on TPU... let's put our critical thinking caps on. If someone tells you their bone stock civic Si can beat a Charger SRT 8 in a quarter mile, would you sit back and just believe it? You don't lose 33% of its tdp (50W) with more efficient fans, binning, and power bits...(the only difference between 480s).
> 
> In our review, I pulled 276W from the wall in 3DM FS Extreme at stock speeds (msi gaming x). Also, it's temps settled at 64C.



not quite a fair analogy. a better one would be to say that a properly built and tuned 103 engine for a Harley gets better mpg and far more hp/torque over stock.


while I agree that we should be skeptical, perhaps @Durvelle27  can chime in on this thread since he actually owns the card in question.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2016)

Fine.. analogy fail...lol! but I'm sure you got the point. Your analogy works, but... is impossible with silicon. You can't tweak power use that much without sacrificing a ton of clocks... which this card clear isn't doing. Full overclocked it never reached the stock tdp!!!! Lol

I can't think of a way chop off 33% of its tdp. Other tests show the same card are reporting what most would consider to be normal power use. I'm thinking since it's the msi OSD, which is based off its monitor, the 100% power is not set at 150W, but higher in the cards bios.


----------



## Greenmousa (Oct 20, 2016)

The common theory is, Jay overe here got THE best available chip XFX had, hands down, it achieved one hell of an overclock, performs beastly, i don't know it's a freaking lottery winner.

There's actually a thread here at TPU for the XFX 480GTR, while not AS impressive as this one Jay got, it's way better than the reference card.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2016)

It's just not possible though...


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 25, 2016)

Anybody has experience with these ssd 's ?
I had nothing but trouble since i got this new ssd. It's a nightmare. In all my years never have i had a more unstable and blue screen windows. Checked the ssd with a few softwares. it's 100% healthy.
MY computers crashes from every direction. Since i am a noob, i tried the usual noob solutions. Installed windows and formatted so many times. Changed the cables and sata ports. reseted / battery cmos reset bios. Added all the updates to windows.
It's still a mess. Just now i was writing a post in TPU ,when it crashes.
What i did notice! Very important
Never happens when i am active and working on the computer. Always happens when i am idle. maybe more than 10 minutes. So i was writing the post, left the computer for about few minutes, entered the room, crashed to blue screen and got stuck at "restarting your computer 0%" .... and i had to hard reset the thing, cuz it was dead.

Something to do with power.... I turned off NEVER hibernate / never sleep. Only shut down monitor. Changed around the psu cables, maybe not getting good power ... but if i am active it never gives crash.
Hmmm.... i also remembering having moments when i was installing something on ssd. Last few days ago ,when i was isntalling my sound card drivers,after fresh windows install, and i opened Chrome ,while i left the install to work...mouse stopped working ,all freeeze'd . Had to hard reset. And these kind's of freeze moments when the ssd was working / installing something on it, happen many times, both on Windows 10 and on 8.1
hate the bluescreen, hate the freeze. Never experience nothing like this in the past.

My last noob (no idea what to do ) solution, is to install windows back on to hdd. And use the ssd as a simple storage drive. It defeats the point of having the ssd, but i just wanna see if my computer will be stable again.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 25, 2016)

Perhaps starting a dedicated thread about this SSD issue?


----------



## alucasa (Oct 25, 2016)

peche said:


> you own us a update about the rig, also if possible a Project log about the building of the rig,
> 
> Regards,



I'd rather see a yotube video of him transforming into a truck as well as a Sith.


----------



## ASOT (Oct 26, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Perhaps starting a dedicated thread about this SSD issue?




Pc doesnt like him )))) Better with console


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 22, 2016)

DON'T EVER buy RX 480. Stay away from the RX series FOREVER. 
Save yourself the pain and go GTX! To long to explain.
NEVER EVER touch amd RX graphics cards. It's a huge mistake!


----------



## 64K (Nov 22, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> DON'T EVER buy RX 480. Stay away from the RX series FOREVER.
> Save yourself the pain and go GTX! To long to explain.
> NEVER EVER touch amd RX graphics cards. It's a huge mistake!



After that post you know we're curious now what happened.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 22, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> DON'T EVER buy RX 480. Stay away from the RX series FOREVER.
> Save yourself the pain and go GTX! To long to explain.
> NEVER EVER touch amd RX graphics cards. It's a huge mistake!


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 23, 2016)

64K said:


> After that post you know we're curious now what happened.


Clickbait...like anyone should listen to a 200+ post 'what should I build thread' person that suddenly barks out unsupported nonsense.

I think the cat should loosen up its turtleneck a bit...not sure that bean under the cap is getting enough oxygen. 

So...is there a build thread? wth is going on?


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 23, 2016)

64K said:


> After that post you know we're curious now what happened.


I'm at work. So that means i have time to kill. 
Long story short,after about 3 months with the RX 480 and many freezes / blue screens etc i had enough of it. Turns out everybody on reddit and so many amd forums on the planet are always talking about it. Till this day with current drivers they still haven't managed to fix the issues. It is electricity related. 
At first it was very bad. I did read about it, but it seems that the different manufacturers versions of the card partially fixed that. Especially on the MSI versions of the card, no one complained about. It was more Asus & PowerColor. I blamed it on the ssd. After many tests on my computer and others, it turns out the ssd is flawless. 
I found some workarounds that are disadvantages. I did in the end managed to kinda stop the pc freezes. People on amd forums helped so much. Every one has there own unique build, there for own unique problems. Some with very high-end motherboards and psu's others like my, not so much. Still the RX 480 is a mess. 
Is the performance there for the money i spent : sure. Witcher 3 at ultra, and high settings on even 4k( doesn't go below 48fps) Doom works flawless (but this one is incredible well optimized - works great on even older cards). Many other games can be added tot he list. Would love to see how Total War Warhammer performs on the 480. 

The Freesync is a beauty. Most definitely not a must. With a more powerful card i guess you can still hold a smooth gaming experience (without the need of freesync of gsync). 

For a little bit of money extra ,would have got the 1070.  To late.

As for the rest of the build. Money comes and money goes. A gaming pc vs real life dwarfs in comparison. That's just how things are. And i am determined to get the i7. Almost impossible to judge out of what you see on youtube or on a random computers forum. I've seen up close and personal the i5 6600 and the i7 6700.
In Photoshop , Illustrator, no difference between the i5 and the slow Phenom i got. Only in Premiere the i5 wins a bit. 
However the i7, witch i tested this weekend is a beast. In games you get 15 fps more and in everything else is a winner by a mile. The i7 is a monster cpu.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks for the update.. 

The issues you read about with the pcie slot power and 480 have long been resolved.
https://www.google.com/amp/www.pcwo...erformance.amp.html?client=ms-android-verizon

As far as hyperthreading and performamce in gaming, it depends on the title. Sometimes there is no gain, rarely a lot. There are many factors which go into that answer. You blanket statement is likely true for a title or two. Here are but two examples of it doing nothing...
http://www.techspot.com/amp/review/1267-battlefield-1-benchmarks/page4.html

http://www.techspot.com/review/1271-titanfall-2-pc-benchmarks/page3.html


I find it incredibly hard to believe, however, that there isn't a difference between those cpus in anything cpu related. clock for clock skylake wipes the floor with any amd offering. That coupled with your older model cpu, I'm wondering if you are hanging that beret on the coat rack of ignorance instead of awareness.

I know I sound, uhh, direct, and I apologize for being, well, me.. But I want to make sure you are well informed whenever you manage to make this purchase. 

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/skylake-intel-core-i7-6700k-core-i5-6600k,4252-5.html

That isn't a random forum or youtube. That is a professional website using empirical testing.


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 23, 2016)

I tested the i5 6600 on the same OS and programs that i use for about 5 hours or more. I did not use any benchmark softwares what so ever. I tired to replica as best as possible a heavy work day for me on the computer. With Photoshop and Adobe Premiere opened and working on them and other stuff i got running around. I did not see any differences . The one factor that was present in both computers (my cousin i5 and mine) was the SSD. Yeap the ssd helps a tone! My cousin also has 8 gb of DDR4 Hyper-X . I only have ddr 3. Everything worked the same and in games no fps difference. 

However this weekend i had the amazing chance , to test a i7. The person at was at did not accept me messing around the computer. I had to go home get my graphics card etc... i ended up spending a few hours (with force.... there never gonna let me in that house ever again) testing the computer. It did not have a ssd. But i tell you the computer almost worked as fast without the ssd ,as the i5 with the ssd. Not even gonna tell you, that i had to install the games and then remove them from the guys computer(same with the rest of the stuff). They absolutely hated me, even tho the dude once he saw Witcher 3 ...he was amazed . Ran Adobe Premiere as well, the fluidity and ease ... that cpu is spectacular. 

I can't go with i5 after all this. I just can't , and looking back on it, so glad i did not pull the trigger on that i5 6600k when i had the chance. 
I read the i3 6100 is very good, and it's more powerful than what i have. It's skylake ,it's DDR 4, it's socket 1151...it's great.

So as a peace of advice , if i am even entitled to give one.... we think the i5 is the perfect middle choice . I did,for a long time, witch is way i told my cousin to get the i5. it's a mistake. Go with i3 on the budget, or i7 6700k for the middle option. Everyone who is rich or really has the money will get a very expensive i7 and 2 graphics cards water cooling , you name it.... high-end stuff, right ?
The money difference between the i5 6600k and the i7 6700k is so little. Don't go out for 2 weekends, and there you have it, you saved the money. 

Looking at graphics and excel spreadsheets on a website. It's all we have to make a educated purchase. Until you test the stuff in real life.


----------



## ASOT (Nov 23, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> DON'T EVER buy RX 480. Stay away from the RX series FOREVER.
> Save yourself the pain and go GTX! To long to explain.
> NEVER EVER touch amd RX graphics cards. It's a huge mistake!


 
Amd is faulty,to much errors,rebranding,gpu's with lots of artefacts.... just badly 

Green side are better,develop better gpu solution,pwm better,invest more money on research.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 23, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> I tested the i5 6600 on the same OS and programs that i use for about 5 hours or more. I did not use any benchmark softwares what so ever. I tired to replica as best as possible a heavy work day for me on the computer. With Photoshop and Adobe Premiere opened and working on them and other stuff i got running around. I did not see any differences . The one factor that was present in both computers (my cousin i5 and mine) was the SSD. Yeap the ssd helps a tone! My cousin also has 8 gb of DDR4 Hyper-X . I only have ddr 3. Everything worked the same and in games no fps difference.
> 
> However this weekend i had the amazing chance , to test a i7. The person at was at did not accept me messing around the computer. I had to go home get my graphics card etc... i ended up spending a few hours (with force.... there never gonna let me in that house ever again) testing the computer. It did not have a ssd. But i tell you the computer almost worked as fast without the ssd ,as the i5 with the ssd. Not even gonna tell you, that i had to install the games and then remove them from the guys computer(same with the rest of the stuff). They absolutely hated me, even tho the dude once he saw Witcher 3 ...he was amazed . Ran Adobe Premiere as well, the fluidity and ease ... that cpu is spectacular.
> 
> ...


So you 'guessed'.. no baseline, no metrics, just 'felt' faster... while reputable sites that use empirical testing methods show otherwise. I'm going with a review site versus some random new guy in a forum who 'butt dynoed' results. 

Friend, your advice I'd off on i3, i5, i7... I'd stick to listening as opposed to handing out that kind of advice. Theres a lot more to it than how you tried to capture and share...and frankly, it's bad advice. Again, sorry for being so blunt, but, you are making suggestions based on misinformation further trying to inform others with bad data.


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 24, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Friend, your advice I'd off on i3, i5, i7...


Not your friend. I advice on what i wrote. Read carefully, you will learn something. Got no smart advice to to contribute shut your mouth and keep your hands on keyboard. Don't turn my thread into a trolling contest. Take your hate and anger somewhere else.

Reason why or anybody else asks for advice on computer builds, after examining countless of reviews , is to get much needed intel especially from people that have used the products. Somebody telling you he used something in real life, that's the nest peace of advice you can ever get.
I read the review on MSI RX 480 here on TPU. Amazing... except they haven't used the card for about 3 months. I have. It has horrible power management . Real life wins over excel spreadsheets.

The closest thing to an educated purchase is a dude telling you he used "_that_" and in what circumstances.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 24, 2016)

Meh, one can lead a horse to water as they say. 

Good luck!


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 7, 2017)

It's been a long time. But here i am. September 2017, and my choice has been made and put into practice.





I am missing the ram. I only have 4GB from a friend. Missing a better modular psu, the Corsair is still alive but will be replaced soon. Another HDD +++ much more RGB. Not to mention some kind of cable management. After 2 hours trying to put the cables in nicely, the results are less than mediocre.+ a custom made shroud at the bottom.
So glad i did not had the money back 1 year for the 15 Skylake build!
@P4-630 hope you are happy. I did go with a Bequiet case. And it's super super quiet ! Only at night with the window to my room and door closed ,can i hear a whisper. Must be a ghost or something , because the case with the lid on no nose whatsoever !
This built would have come eventually, but maybe it would not have had the Dark Rock Pro 3. But it does, and it's all thanks to @Norton
I have stressed the cpu with Prime95 using Small FFT test. After almost 11 hours, cpu temp 64 degrees celsius,all stable as a rock. According to this : https://www.pcworld.com/article/202...upid-how-to-stress-test-your-pc-hardware.html , you need to let it run for 24 hours just to be sure. I did not have the patience .
 Nope the case of the year does not come with a shroud.
Will bring a full update and some reviews on performance,gaming etc after the system will be complete, maybe... this year around Christmas. Need more money.
Thank you all for your advice and criticism.

PS: CPU is Ryzen 1700x


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 7, 2017)

Over a year and 200 posts later... nice!

Congrats on the new build!!!


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 7, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> hope you are happy.



Lol! 

Hope _you_ are happy!!
Enjoy your new build!


----------



## NumberCruncher (Sep 18, 2017)

Just curious, how did you end up choosing Ryzen over i7?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2017)

NumberCruncher said:


> Just curious, how did you end up choosing Ryzen over i7?



It met his needs and budget.


----------



## EntropyZ (Sep 18, 2017)

That is sexay boi. And if you ever feel the need to give the CPU some more life there's Zen+ and Zen 2/3 on socket AM4. Ryzen for life.

For me personally it feels like owning another Phenom II, except much improved. This is what FX line should have been in the first place.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 24, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> It met his needs and budget.


Needs only., not so much the budget. So i did not have money to get 6950x or whatever ...but then again i don't need one. Also i don't need a Kaby-Lake X or a threadripper, sure even tho it would been amazing to have one, just for fun.
The 1800x makes no sense to me. The extra money was placed in quality ram.

Witch leads me to this... need some help.
This is my new ram





Do you think it's to close to the heatsync or the fan ? It's i think 1mm from the heatsink, and the fan-  almost 2mm from the first ram dimm . Is it to close. I can do nothing as far as the heatsync goes , but i can get the fan to go higher. I just did not want to. Higher even just a bit, will not cover the heatsync properly.

What do you guys think ?
















P.S.  on the box it says 1.35v  ....but now the ram runs at 1.36v   Is this a problem ?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 24, 2017)

Can you redo the pic in post #214 please.........

it looks fantastic, just cant see it properly.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 24, 2017)

Pfff, not much to see. I can crop it, and adjust some photoshop light... still pretty bad. The cable management is a mess, no shroud, just a single strip of non-rgb cable...that's it.  Will do more pics, when the system will be complete. Still need a new psu. 

Btw @CAPSLOCKSTUCK  since you are here , what do you think about the ram space problem ?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 24, 2017)

I wouldnt consider it to be a problem, maybe not ideal.

As a precaution you could raise the cooler fan a touch, ( like you said)  i dont think it will make much, if any,  any difference at all to your CPU temp if you did.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 25, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> Needs only., not so much the budget. So i did not have money to get 6950x or whatever ...but then again i don't need one. Also i don't need a Kaby-Lake X or a threadripper, sure even tho it would been amazing to have one, just for fun.
> The 1800x makes no sense to me. The extra money was placed in quality ram.
> 
> Witch leads me to this... need some help.
> ...


If you can use all the cores, thats awesome. 

Ram isnt too close.

1.36v is not remotely a problem.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 25, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> If you can use all the cores, thats awesome.


Force the cpu to work with all cores all the time ? 
Basically that's overclocking , right ? I will look into that.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 25, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> Force the cpu to work with all cores all the time ?
> Basically that's overclocking , right ? I will look into that.


No.. i didnt say that. I was remarking if you and the software used can use all cores/threads, its a better deal.


----------

